# Last Man Standing



## Ex1tus (28. September 2009)

Vllt kennen ein paar das Spiel schon.

Regeln:

- Ihr habt zwei Punkte zu vergeben.
- Jede Partei kriegt einen Startwert von 7.
- Ihr dürft entweder.....
- ...einer Partei 2 Punkte dazuaddieren....
-....einer Partei 2 Punkte abziehen....
-... oder jeweils einer Partei einen Punkt dazuaddieren oder subtrahieren.

Wenn ihr gepostet bzw. bewertet habt, dürft ihr erst wieder posten, wenn drei Personen nach eurem letztem Post bewertet haben.

Der Letzte, der den "Kampf" entschieden hat, darf eine neue Runde einläuten. Eine Grenze an Teilnehmern gibt es nicht.

*Sudden Death*: Wenn nach 24 Stunden noch kein Sieger feststeht, *kann* Sudden Death ausgrufen werden. Dann dürfen nur noch Minuspunkte verteilt werden.

Wenn dann nur noch einer steht kann ein neues Thema gewählt werden, *achtet aber bitte darauf das jeder/viele mitmachen können!* Sachen wie "Age of Empires II - Age of Empires III - Age of Empires Mobile" eignen sich eher nicht (Gruß an awortmeier )

Ich fang mal an mit B-Movie Stars:

Bruce Campbell 7+2=9

Jean-Claude Van Damme 7

Wesley Snipes 7

Dolph Lundgren 7

Jason Statham 7

Steven Seagal 7


__________________________________
Ergebnisse:


> *Bruce Campbell 9*
> Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED
> Wesley Snipes KILLED
> Dolph Lundgren KILLED
> ...





> VW KILLED
> Opel KILLED
> Mercedes KILLED
> *BMW 8*
> Porsche KILLED





> Rock/Metal KILLED
> Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED
> Klassik KILLED
> Pop KILLED
> ...





> ICQ KILLED
> QIP KILLED
> Miranda KILLED
> *Trillian 7*
> Pigdin KILLED





> *Rewe 7*
> Edeka  KILLED
> Lidl KILLED
> Aldi KILLED
> Plus KILLED





> Jägerschnitzel KILLED
> Paprikaschnitzel KILLED
> Rahmschnitzel KILLLED
> *Wiener Schnitzel 13*
> Zigeunerschnitzel KILLED





> Heidi Klum KILLED
> *Nora Tschirner 21*
> Giulia Siegel KILLED
> Michaela Schaffrath KILLED
> Collien Fernandez KILLED





> Spiegel KILLED
> *Stern 7*
> Focus KILLED
> Süddeutsche KILLED
> Die Zeit KILLED





> *Adidas 22*
> Nike KILLED
> Puma KILLED
> Reebok KILLED





> *Downhill 2*
> Surfen KILLED
> Snowboard KILLED
> Fussball KILLED
> Golf KILLED





> Apfel KILLED
> *Banane 10*
> Birne KILLED
> Erdbeere KILLED
> Orange KILLED





> Zeus KILLED
> Herkules KILLED
> Ares  KILLED
> *Aphrodite 8*
> Hermes KILLED





> Windows OS KILLED
> *Linux OS 13*
> Mac OS - KILLED





> Canon KILLED
> Nikon KILLED
> Olympus KILLED
> Sony KILLED
> *Panasonic 5*





> Sylt KILLED
> Malle KILLED
> *Spiekeroog 9*
> Ibiza KILLED
> ...





> Atari 800XL KILL
> *Commodore C64 15*
> IBM PC/XT KILL
> Sinclair ZX80 KILL
> Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128 KILL





> Baggersee Stöpsel gezogen
> *Nordsee 11*
> Ostsee Stöpsel gezogen





> Laufen (Joggen) Killed
> *Radfahren 14*
> Schwimmen Killed
> Triathlon Killed





> Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 1-1 = Ausverkauft
> *Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 6*
> Langnese Flutschfinger 1 -1 = Ausverkauft
> Vanilleeis vom Eisstand Ausverkauft





> Balkonien Abrissbirne
> Kroatien schmutziges Wasser
> Griechenland Bankrott
> *Österreich 2*


----------



## DrSoong (28. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 9

Jean-Claude Van Damme 7

Wesley Snipes 7

Dolph Lundgren 7

Jason Statham 7+2=9

Steven Seagal 7


Der Doc!


----------



## Leola13 (28. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 9-2=7

Jean-Claude Van Damme 7

Wesley Snipes 7

Dolph Lundgren 7

Jason Statham 9

Steven Seagal 7

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander Schuc (28. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme 7

Wesley Snipes 7

Dolph Lundgren 7-1=6

Jason Statham 9

Steven Seagal 7+1=8


----------



## Mathe-Professor (29. September 2009)

7+1=9?
Setzen, 6!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. September 2009)

Hey, Wiesel da haste echt n Bock geschossen.
Oder hattest fettige Finger vom Essen vorm Rechner und bist nur abgerutscht ?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. September 2009)

Rofl. Ja.. da war ich wohl in Gedanken woanders.. 
Ich editiers mal um..


----------



## vfl_freak (29. September 2009)

hmm ... bin mal gespannt, wie lange das wohl dauert ...

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme 7

Wesley Snipes 7 + 1 = 8

Dolph Lundgren 6

Jason Statham 9 - 1 = 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Das weiß man nie so genau...

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme 7

Wesley Snipes  8

Dolph Lundgren 6-2=4

Jason Statham  8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Das weiß man nie so genau...

Bruce Campbell 7-1=6

Jean-Claude Van Damme 7+1=8

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren 4

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Leola13 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6

Jean-Claude Van Damme 8

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren 4-2=2

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## vfl_freak (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6

Jean-Claude Van Damme 8

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren 2 - 2 = 0 !!

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## awortmeier (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6

Jean-Claude Van Damme 8 -2 = 6

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6-1=5

Jean-Claude Van Damme 6 +1 = 7

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## vfl_freak (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 5 - 2 = 3

Jean-Claude Van Damme  7

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

@vfl_freak
Es müssen doch erst mindestens 3 nach dir gepostet haben, damit du wieder darfst 

daher immer noch:
Bruce Campbell 6-1=5

Jean-Claude Van Damme 6 +1 = 7

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## vfl_freak (29. September 2009)

oops - hast Recht ....
ist wohl noch zu früh für mich


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 3-2 = 1    <----- fast tot    EDIT:  dann eben nu hier die 3 und nicht mehr fast tot :-(

Jean-Claude Van Damme 7

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## vfl_freak (29. September 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> @vfl_freak
> Es müssen doch erst mindestens 3 nach dir gepostet haben, damit du wieder darfst
> 
> daher immer noch:
> ...



Nö, Matze hatte mit seinem Einwand völlig Recht! :-(
Daher gilt immer noch der hier zitierte Stand 

Gruß
Klaus
PS: vlt. die die Regeln für uns doch zu komplex .....


----------



## awortmeier (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 5

Jean-Claude Van Damme 7-2 = 5

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Leola13 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 5

Jean-Claude Van Damme 5-2=3

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Avorin (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 5

Jean-Claude Van Damme 3

Wesley Snipes 8-2=6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 5

Jean-Claude Van Damme 3+2=5

Wesley Snipes 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## awortmeier (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 5

Jean-Claude Van Damme 5 -2 = 3  ICH GEBE NICHT AUF BIS ER TOT IST 

Wesley Snipes 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

JCVD hat wenigstens einen selbstironischen Film gedreht...(wie Bruce übrigens auch)

Bruce Campbell 5 + 2 = 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme  3 

Wesley Snipes 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Leola13 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme 3-2=1    Fast !

Wesley Snipes 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Nein

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme 1+2=3 Bis zum bitteren Ende...

Wesley Snipes 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme 3-2 = 1 //letztes lebenszeichen?

Wesley Snipes 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8

EDIT: Ich bin dafür das man immer 3 Punkte abziehen darf ODER 2 Punkte hinzufügen ODER 1 Punkt abziehen und 1 Punkt hinzufügen. Sonst nimmt das ganze garkein ende.


----------



## CookieBuster (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED Ja das letze ^^

Wesley Snipes 6-1 = 5

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED 

Wesley Snipes 5

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 8 - 2 = 6

Das wird schon johannes .


----------



## awortmeier (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED <--- YEAH!

Wesley Snipes 5

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 6 -2 = 4 JACKA weg mit Ihm


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED <--- YEAH!

Wesley Snipes 5

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 4 -2 = 2  <-- Vorlage !


----------



## vfl_freak (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7 - 1 = 6

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 5

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 2 + 1 = 3  <-- Vorlage // nach fast


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7 + 1 = 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 5

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 3 - 1 = 2


----------



## awortmeier (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 5 +1 = 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal 2 -1 = 1


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes  6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8-1=7

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## chmee (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 7-1=6

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

@chmee
Man hat 2 Stimmen


----------



## chmee (29. September 2009)

Dann werde ich dem ehrwürdigen Statham beim nächsten Mal noch eins mehr überbraten


----------



## vfl_freak (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 6 + 2 = 8

Steven Seagal: KILLED
--------
Nix da  - obwohl ... ich kenne den gar nicht ...


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 6-2 =4

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 4+2=6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 6 +2 = 8 Niemals gebe ich IHN auf!

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes  8 

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8+2= 10

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8-2=6 // Dann versuchen wir es eben mal bei ihm..

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 8 

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham  10

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 8+1=9

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 10-1=9

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## das_ich (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6-2=8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 8+1=9

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 10-1=9

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## das_ich (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6-2=8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 9

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 9

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 9 +1 = 10

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 9 -1 = 8

Steven Seagal: KILLED 

@Das ich, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist + und - zu schrieben und Copy-Paste so zubearbeiten, dass es passt - dann lass das Spiel hier Spiel sein.


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 10 - 2 = 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes  10-2= 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal: KILLED 

Also fangen wir wieder bei 8 an.




Edit :  Wieviel Sekunden war ich langsamer ?

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes  8-2= 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 6+2=8 nehmt mir den nicht auch noch!

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 8-2=6  // DOCH 

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## chmee (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 66 // DOCH

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 8-2= *6*

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. September 2009)

66? wasn das fürn cheat?


----------



## vfl_freak (29. September 2009)

vermutlich ein nervöser Zeigefinger 

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes *6 + 1 = 7*

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham *6 - 1 = 5*

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Matze (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 7+1=8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham  5-1=4

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 4+2 = 6    Euch gehts wohl zu gut ?!

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Maik (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8-2 = 6

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 6    

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## chmee (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 6-2 = *4*

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 8-1=7

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 4+1=5

Steven Seagal: KILLED

Wenn Wesley Snipes das Ding gewinnt häng ich mich auf.


----------



## awortmeier (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 7 +1 =8

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 5 -1 =4

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Maik (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 8-2=6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 4

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## chmee (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6+1=7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 4-1=3

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 6-2=4

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 3

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (29. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 4

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 3+2 = 5

Steven Seagal: KILLED

PS : Irgenwelche Probleme ? Alles sooooo lamgsam.


----------



## Matze (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 4+2=6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 5

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## chmee (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 5-2 = 3 //Hartnäckig, der Pursche.

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 6-2=4 //Werft den Purchen zu Poden!

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 3 

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 4

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 3-2 = 1 // lang macht er es trotzdem nicht mehr

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7         Wer ist das eigentlich ?

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 4

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 1 +2 = 3       er lebe hoch

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2009)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0132257/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanz_der_Teufel


----------



## awortmeier (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 4 +1 = 5

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 3 -1 = 2

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Matze (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 5+1 = 6

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham 2-1=1

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 6-1=5

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham KILLED

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 5-2=4

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham KILLED

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 4-2 = 2

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham KILLED     Das werdet ihr büßen ! ;-]

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Matze (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 2+2=4

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham KILLED

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7-1=6

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 4-1 = 3

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham KILLED

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## chmee (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 6+2=8

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 3

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham KILLED

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 8 -1 = 7 DAMN I KILL U

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 3 +1 = 4

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham KILLED

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 7

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes 4-2=2

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham KILLED

Steven Seagal: KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

Bruce Campbell 9

Jean-Claude Van Damme: KILLED

Wesley Snipes Killed

Dolph Lundgren KILLED

Jason Statham KILLED

Steven Seagal: KILLED

Weiter geht es mit deutschen  Automarken:


VW 7

Opel 7 +2 = 9

Mercedes 7

BMW 7

Porsche 7


----------



## awortmeier (30. September 2009)

Das war pure Absicht.... grausam berechnete Absicht... 

Mein Vorschlag für ein neues Thema:
Welcher Age of Empires Teil ist am besten?

Folgende Titel sind in der Reihe bisher erschienen:
Age of Empires
Age of Empires: The Rise of Rome
Age of Empires II: The Age of Kings
Age of Empires II: The Conquerors
Age of Mythology
Age of Mythology: The Titans
Age of Empires III
Age of Empires II Mobile
Age of Empires III: The WarChiefs
Age of Empires III: The Asian Dynasties	
Age of Empires III Mobile

Das sind alle 

EDIT: nagut

VW 7 +1 =8 (Muss ich hab einen 

Opel 7 +2 = 9

Mercedes 7

BMW 7 -1 = 6

Porsche 7


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

Dachte wer den vorletzten Killed darf weiter machen.....

Außerdem finde ich sollte die Liste nicht zu lang werden sonst nimmt das ja nie ein Ende.


----------



## awortmeier (30. September 2009)

Oh das hatte ich nicht gesehen 
Wollte dich nicht um dein Recht des Last-Shot bringen  Thema is ja auch gut.


----------



## Ex1tus (30. September 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Dachte wer den vorletzten Killed darf weiter machen.....



Richtig. Wobei man natürlich auf Vorschläge eingehen kann. Aber alle AoE Teile? Hab ich ja nur 3 aus deiner Liste, und nur 2 wirklich, gespielt.


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

also zwischenstand:

VW 8 

Opel  9

Mercedes 7

BMW  6

Porsche 7


----------



## chmee (30. September 2009)

VW 8

Opel 9

Mercedes 7

BMW 6 +2 = 8

Porsche 7


---------
Da ich noch nicht mal einen Führerschein habe, darf ich jetzt eiskalter Killer spielen. Quasi der König des Abwrackens.


----------



## ronaldh (30. September 2009)

VW 8

Opel 9-2=7

Mercedes 7

BMW  8

Porsche 7


----------



## Johannes7146 (30. September 2009)

VW 8

Opel 7 +2 = 9 //Doch wohl nicht meinen Opel 

Mercedes 7

BMW 8

Porsche 7


----------



## Avorin (30. September 2009)

VW 8

Opel 9 - 2 = 7 //Nieder mit Opel! (jeder Popel fährt nen....

Mercedes 7

BMW 8

Porsche 7


----------



## awortmeier (30. September 2009)

VW 8 +1 =9

Opel 7 -1 =6

Mercedes 7

BMW 8

Porsche 7


----------



## ronaldh (1. Oktober 2009)

VW =9

Opel 6-1=5

Mercedes 7

BMW 8

Porsche 7+1=8


----------



## chmee (1. Oktober 2009)

VW =9-1 = 8

Opel 5

Mercedes 7

BMW 8

Porsche 8-1= 7


----------



## Matze (1. Oktober 2009)

VW 8

Opel 5 -2 = 3

Mercedes 7

BMW 8

Porsche 7

Doofe Runde, hoffentlich bald vorbei.


----------



## Leola13 (1. Oktober 2009)

VW 8

Opel 3-2 = 1

Mercedes 7

BMW 8

Porsche 7


----------



## Avorin (1. Oktober 2009)

VW 8

Opel 1-1=0=KILLED

Mercedes 7

BMW 8

Porsche 7+1=8


----------



## Maik (1. Oktober 2009)

VW 8

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 7+1=8

BMW 8-1=7

Porsche 8


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

VW 8

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 8+2=10 //Ich hab jetzt keine großen Sympathien für irgendwelche Autos, aber Mercedes is schon Porno 

BMW 7

Porsche 8


----------



## Maik (2. Oktober 2009)

VW 8-1=7

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 10

BMW 7

Porsche 8+1=9


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Gemach, gemach, Maik. Lies dir nochmal die Regeln durch .


----------



## awortmeier (2. Oktober 2009)

VW 7 +1 = 8

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 10

BMW 7

Porsche 9 -1 = 8


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Oktober 2009)

Nein.
aktueller Stand ist jetzt:
VW 8 +1 = 9

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 10

BMW 7

Porsche 8 -1 = 7


----------



## Maik (2. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Gemach, gemach, Maik. Lies dir nochmal die Regeln durch .


Sorry, da war ich vorhin ein wenig voreilig :-(

*sichwiederbravhintenanstellt*


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Oktober 2009)

VW 9 +1 = *10*

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 10 -1 = *9*

BMW 7

Porsche 7


----------



## chmee (2. Oktober 2009)

VW 10

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 9

BMW 7

Porsche 7-2= 5


----------



## Leola13 (3. Oktober 2009)

VW 10

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 9

BMW 7

Porsche 5-2 = 3   Damit es endlich ein Ende hat


----------



## Maik (3. Oktober 2009)

VW 10-1=9

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 9

BMW 7

Porsche 3+1=4


----------



## ronaldh (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 9

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 9-2=7

BMW 7

Porsche 4


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 9

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 7-2=5

BMW 7

Porsche 4


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 9

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 5

BMW 7

Porsche 4-2 = 2


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

*oh zu spät..*

VW 9

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 5-1 = 4

BMW 7

Porsche 2 -1 = 1


----------



## awortmeier (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 9 +1 =10

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 4

BMW 7

Porsche 3 -1 =2


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 9 +1 =10

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 4-2=2

BMW 7

Porsche 2


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

Porsche ist raus.... Überschneidung Leola & Ich & Awortmeier.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 10

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 2+2=4

BMW 7

Porsche KILLED

Besser aufpassen. Porsche ist schon tot.


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 10

Opel KILLED

Mercedes 4 -2 = 2

BMW 7

Porsche KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 10

Opel KILLED

Mercedes KILLED

BMW 7

Porsche KILLED


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 10 - 2 = 8

Opel KILLED

Mercedes KILLED

BMW 7

Porsche KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Oktober 2009)

VW  8-1 = 7

Opel KILLED

Mercedes KILLED

BMW 7 +1 = 8

Porsche KILLED


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 7 -2= 5

Opel KILLED

Mercedes KILLED

BMW 8

Porsche KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 5 -2 = 3

Opel KILLED

Mercedes KILLED

BMW 8

Porsche KILLED


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

VW 3 - 2 = 1

Opel KILLED

Mercedes KILLED

BMW 8

Porsche KILLED


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

@Ex1tus:
Sammle mal im ersten Beitrag die schon durchgeführten Runden-Ergebnisse.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

VW KILLED

Opel KILLED

Mercedes KILLED

BMW 8

Porsche KILLED

Guute Idee, chmee.


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Musikrichtungen:

Rock/Metal 7

Hip-Hop/RnB 7

Klassik 7

Pop 7-1=6

Elektro 7

Punk/Hardcore 7+1=8


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 7

Hip-Hop/RnB 7+1=8

Klassik 7

Pop 6

Elektro 7-1=6

Punk/Hardcore 8


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 7

Hip-Hop/RnB 8

Klassik 7

Pop 6

Elektro 6

Punk/Hardcore 8-2 = 6


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 7

Hip-Hop/RnB 8

Klassik 7

Pop 6

Elektro 6+2=8

Punk/Hardcore 6


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 7

Hip-Hop/RnB 8

Klassik 7

Pop 6

Elektro 8+2 = 10 // 

Punk/Hardcore 6


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 7

Hip-Hop/RnB 8+1=9

Klassik 7

Pop 6-1=5

Elektro 10

Punk/Hardcore 6


----------



## DrSoong (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 7

Hip-Hop/RnB 9

Klassik 7+2=9

Pop 5

Elektro 10

Punk/Hardcore 6


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 7-2=5

Hip-Hop/RnB 9

Klassik 9

Pop 5

Elektro 10

Punk/Hardcore 6


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 5+1=6

Hip-Hop/RnB 9-1=8

Klassik 9

Pop 5

Elektro 10

Punk/Hardcore 6


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 8+1=9

Klassik 9

Pop 5-1=4

Elektro 10

Punk/Hardcore 6


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

*Oh Nein, ich laß den Pop nicht sterben !*

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 8+1=9

Klassik 9

Pop 4+1= 5

Elektro 10

Punk/Hardcore 6-1 = 5


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 9

Klassik 9

Pop 5-1= 4

Elektro 10

Punk/Hardcore 5+1= 6


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 9

Klassik 9

Pop 4

Elektro 10+2=12

Punk/Hardcore 6


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 9 + 1 = 10

Klassik 9

Pop 4

Elektro 12 - 1 = 11

Punk/Hardcore 6


----------



## general_failure (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 10

Klassik 9

Pop 4 - 1 = 3

Elektro 11

Punk/Hardcore 6 + 1 = 7


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 10

Klassik 9

Pop  3

Elektro 11

Punk/Hardcore 7-2 = 5


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6 + 2 = 8

Hip-Hop/RnB 10

Klassik 9

Pop 3

Elektro 11

Punk/Hardcore 5


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8

Hip-Hop/RnB 10

Klassik 9

Pop 3-2=1

Elektro 11

Punk/Hardcore 5


----------



## CookieBuster (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8 + 1 = 9

Hip-Hop/RnB 10

Klassik 9

Pop 1 - 1 = 0

Elektro 11

Punk/Hardcore 5


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8

Hip-Hop/RnB 10 + 1 = 11

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 11

Punk/Hardcore 5


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8-2=6

Hip-Hop/RnB 11

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 11

Punk/Hardcore 5

Hach, hier werden tief verwurzelte Feindschaften entstehen .


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Oktober 2009)

*Mann geht das schnell hier, da muss man ja direkt die Edit-Fnktion nutzen *

Rock/Metal 7   // Nicht 8, siehe ab den Beitrag von CookieBuster)

Hip-Hop/RnB 11-2=9

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 11

Punk/Hardcore 5


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 9

Hip-Hop/RnB 9

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 11+2=13

Punk/Hardcore 5


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 9

Hip-Hop/RnB 9

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13

Punk/Hardcore 5- 2 = 3


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 7-1=6 //Siehe Beitrag von Bratkartoffel

Hip-Hop/RnB 9+1=10

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13

Punk/Hardcore 3


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 10-2= 8

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13

Punk/Hardcore 3


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 8-2=6

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13

Punk/Hardcore 3


----------



## KPMAnakha (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 6-2=4

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13

Punk/Hardcore 3


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 4+1=5

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13

Punk/Hardcore 3-1=2


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 5

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13

Punk/Hardcore 2-2 = KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 5+2=7

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13

Punk/Hardcore KILLED

Da es jetzt mehrfach passiert ist, schaut euch bitte die letzten Posts an, damit keine Fehler passieren und übernommen werden.


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 5

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13 + 2 = 15 // Yeeahhhh

Punk/Hardcore  KILLED


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6-2=4

Hip-Hop/RnB 7

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 4+2=6 * - You cannot kill the metal...* \../ -.- \../

Hip-Hop/RnB 7

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## CookieBuster (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6

Hip-Hop/RnB 7 - 2 = 5

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## KPMAnakha (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 6+2=8

Hip-Hop/RnB 5

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8

Hip-Hop/RnB 5+1=6

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15-1=14

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8

Hip-Hop/RnB 6-2= 4

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 14

Punk/Hardcore KILLED

*Aufpassen Leute *


----------



## CookieBuster (5. Oktober 2009)

Mal aktualisieren


Rock/Metal 8

Hip-Hop/RnB 4

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 14

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


e:/ Wie Bratkartoffel, ^^


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> *Aufpassen Leute *


Wie denn, wenn alle Posts gleichzeitig Geschrieben werden? Habs doch schon korrigiert 

@CookieBuster
Aber nicht mehr aktuell 



Rock/Metal 8

Hip-Hop/RnB 4

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 14

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## CookieBuster (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8

Hip-Hop/RnB 4 - 2 = 2

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 14

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


hattes editiert


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8

Hip-Hop/RnB  2

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 14+2=16

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## KPMAnakha (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8

Hip-Hop/RnB 2-2 = KILLED

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16

Punk/Hardcore KILLED

*YEY* Hip-Hop gekillt  ...um RnB find Ichs bissl schade... aber selber schuld wenn Er sich verbrüdert


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16-2=14

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8+2=10

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 14

Punk/Hardcore KILLED

*Wahnsinn, wie schnell das geht  Hast Recht Matze, das is fas unmöglich ohne Kollision zu schaffen... Da bräuchten wir eine Art Singleton-Pattern oder ne Semaphore 

Ich steig dann auch mal aus, meine Arbeit ist getan; HipHop ist Tot  Mir is das langsam zu stressig und ich sollte eig arbeiten ^^*


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 10-2=8 // come down 

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## KPMAnakha (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 8+2 = 10 // come down <- niemals 

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 10

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9-2=7

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 10 

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 7+2= 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16

Punk/Hardcore KILLED

(Jetzt gehts aber schnell hier)


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 10 

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik  9-2=7

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## KPMAnakha (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 10+1 = 11

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 7+1 = 8

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 11 - 1 = 10

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 8

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16 - 1 = 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 10 +1 = 11

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 8 +1 = 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 11-2=9

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik  9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 9

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9+2 = 11

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 9 -2 = 7

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9+2 = 11

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## general_failure (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 7

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 11-1 = 10

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15+1 = 16

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 7-2=5

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 10

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 5

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 10

Pop KILLED

Elektro 16-2 = 14

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal 5 - 2 = 3

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 10

Pop KILLED

Elektro 14

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal  3 -1 = 2  //Vorlage 

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 10

Pop KILLED

Elektro 14 + 1= 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal  2-2 = KILLED  //Vorlage Volley genommen 

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 10

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Alexander Schuc (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED //Aaaaahhhh zu spät.. 

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 10

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15-2=13

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## general_failure (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 10-1 = 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13+1 = 14

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 14 - 2 = 12 //Antritt

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9-1=8

Pop KILLED

Elektro 12+1=13

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 8 - 2 = 6       (auch wenns mir schwer fällt)

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 6 +2 = 8

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 8 +1 = 9

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13 - 1 = 12

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Parantatatam (5. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9 + 2 = 11

Pop KILLED

Elektro 12

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 11 -1 = 10

Pop KILLED

Elektro 12 +1 = 13

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Maik (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 10

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13+2=15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## general_failure (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 10-2 = 8

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 8

Pop KILLED

Elektro 15-2=13

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 8 -1= 7

Pop KILLED

Elektro 13 -1= 12

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## chmee (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 7

Pop KILLED

Elektro 12-2 = 10

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 7-1 = 6

Pop KILLED

Elektro  10 +1 = 11

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Matze (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 6

Pop KILLED

Elektro 11-2=9

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 6 - 2 = 4

Pop KILLED

Elektro 9

Punk/Hardcore KILLED

Ihr seid ja immer noch dabei.


----------



## Maik (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik  4-2=2

Pop KILLED

Elektro 9

Punk/Hardcore KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik KILLED

Pop KILLED

Elektro 9 //YEEHHAAAAAHHH

Punk/Hardcore KILLED

Gebt mir einen Moment  muss mir erst ein passendes Thema aussuchen...


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 6.0  7
QIP         7
Mirander 7
TRillian   7
Pigdin   7


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

Kann man dich vllt noch umstimmen? Ich persönlich kann da nämlich nicht gut mitmachen, weil ich nur 2 von diesen Sachen ausprobiert hab. Von den anderen kommen mir nur so ganz schwammig die Namen bekannt vor, aber auch nicht mehr. Andere haben vllt noch nie einen dieser Messenger installiert...Wegen mir können wir das auch machen, aber das wird wahrscheinlich nicht so gut laufen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 6.0  7-1=6
QIP         7
Miranda 7
Trillian   7
Pigdin   7+1=8

*Da könnte man noch das "alte" ICQ 5 hinzunehmen, ich glaube da finden sich mehr Fans als für das 6er *

// Edit: Rechtschreibfehler ausgebessert / Programmnamen richtig gestellt


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Kann man dich vllt noch umstimmen? Ich persönlich kann da nämlich nicht gut mitmachen, weil ich nur 2 von diesen Sachen ausprobiert hab. Von den anderen kommen mir nur so ganz schwammig die Namen bekannt vor, aber auch nicht mehr. Andere haben vllt noch nie einen dieser Messenger installiert...Wegen mir können wir das auch machen, aber das wird wahrscheinlich nicht so gut laufen.




Ich kannte von den Schauspielern auch keinen so wirklich...
Solange wie die runden klein bleiben (Maximal 5 Optionen pro Voting), denke ich geht sowas auch immer schnell vorbei.. 

ICQ 6 -1 = 5
QIP 7 +1 = 8
Miranda 7
Trillian 7
Pigdin 8


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 5
QIP 8
Miranda 7-2=5 // Dann kriegen einfach die, die ich nicht kenn Minus, weil ich sie nicht kenn 
Trillian 7
Pigdin 8


----------



## Wutklumpen (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 5-1=4
QIP 8+1=9
Miranda 5 
Trillian 7
Pigdin 8

<!-- ICQ 5.1 lite hab ich ja uahc noch genutzt, aber seit ICQ 6 ist der Performance-Hunger einfach maßlos geworden-->


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 4 - 2 = 2 
QIP 9
Miranda 5
Trillian 7
Pigdin 8

Ausser Trillian habe ich noch nichts probiert, bin kein "Chatter". Also bekommt der Niedrigste immer 2 Minuspunkte von mir.


----------



## DrSoong (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 2 - 2 = KILLED //baba
QIP 9
Miranda 5
Trillian 7
Pigdin 8


Der Doc!


----------



## Johannes7146 (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ  1st KILLED 
QIP 9
Miranda 5 -1 = 4
Trillian 7 - 1 = 6
Pigdin 8


----------



## DrSoong (6. Oktober 2009)

Äh, wenn ich die Bedingungen so richtig im Gedächtnis habe:


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ihr gepostet bzw. bewertet habt, dürft ihr erst wieder posten, wenn drei Personen nach eurem letztem Post bewertet haben.



Ein paar sind da so übereifrig bei der Sache, die verwechseln scheinbar *drei Personen nach eurem letztem Post* mit *in 3 Posts wieder*.


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich dürfte man auch  nicht:
A-1
B-1

Sondern nur 
A+2
B
oder
A-2
B
oder
A-1
B+1

Aber diese Regel können wir eigentlich fallen lassen, macht keinen Sinn. 


Aber übereifrig wollen wir doch wohl nicht sein, bitte etwas mehr acht geben!


----------



## Do_0mi (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 9
Miranda 4
Trillian 6
Pigdin 8-2 = 6


----------



## chmee (6. Oktober 2009)

CQ 1st KILLED
QIP 9
Miranda 4-2 = 2
Trillian 6
Pigdin  6


----------



## Maik (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 9
Miranda 2-2= 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6
Pigdin  6


----------



## ronaldh (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 9
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6
Pigdin  6-2=4


Ich benutze auch nix davon, von mir gibts nur Minus...


----------



## Ex1tus (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 9
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6
Pigdin 4-2=2


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 9
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6
Pigdin KILLED


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 9-2=7
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## Do_0mi (7. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 7-2=5
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## Wutklumpen (7. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 5+2=7
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Oktober 2009)

ICQ           1st KILLED
QIP            7 + 1 = 8
Miranda    2nd KILLED
Trillian      6 - 1 = 5
Pigdin       3rd KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (7. Oktober 2009)

Rock/Metal KILLED

Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED

Klassik 9+1 = 10

Pop KILLED

Elektro 12 +1 = 13


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2009)

awortmeier hat gesagt.:


> Rock/Metal KILLED
> 
> Hip-Hop/RnB KILLED
> 
> ...



Also irgedwie kann das nicht stimmen. Überprüfe doch mal die Antworten vor dir


----------



## Johannes7146 (7. Oktober 2009)

heheeee glaube da is er nicht auf der letzten Seite gelandet sonder auf 1 oder 2 seite davor


----------



## Bratkartoffel (7. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP  8-1= 7
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 5+1= 6
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (7. Oktober 2009)

Oh Sorry 
Nun aber richtig!

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 7 -1 = 6
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6 +1 = 7
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 7-2=5
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## Wutklumpen (7. Oktober 2009)

CQ 1st KILLED
QIP 5+1=6
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6-1=5
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

Korrektur:

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 5
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## Bratkartoffel (7. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 5-2= 3
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (7. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP 3 -1 = 2
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 6 +1 = 7
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2009)

ICQ 1st KILLED
QIP KILLED
Miranda 2nd KILLED
Trillian 7
Pigdin 3rd KILLED


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2009)

Neue Runde:

Rewe 7

Edeka 7

Lidel 7

Aldi 7

Plus 7


----------



## Do_0mi (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 7
Edeka 7
Lidel 7
Aldi 7+2 = 9
Plus 7


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 7+2=9 //Da krieg ich dank Mitbewohner Prozente 
Edeka 7
Lidl 7
Aldi 9
Plus 7


----------



## awortmeier (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9
Edeka 7 -1 = 6 <-- Viel zu teuer bei vielen Dingen, ausser die Angebote sind gut 
Lidl 7
Aldi 9 +1 = 10 <-- Studiert mein Bruder, muss ich ja unterstützen
Plus 7


----------



## ronaldh (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9
Edeka 6+2=8   - beste Quali!
Lidl 7
Aldi 10
Plus 7


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 8

Lidl 7

Aldi 10

Plus 7 +2 = 9


----------



## awortmeier (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 8 -2 = 6 beste Quali Die Qualität ist so ziemlich bei jedem gleich...

Lidl 7

Aldi 10

Plus 9


----------



## Bratkartoffel (7. Oktober 2009)

awortmeier hat gesagt.:


> Rewe 9
> Edeka 7 -1 = 6 <-- Viel zu teuer bei vielen Dingen, ausser die Angebote sind gut
> Lidl 7
> Aldi 9 +1 = 10 <-- Studiert mein Bruder, muss ich ja unterstützen
> Plus 7


*Kann man Aldi studieren? Ist das ne Fremdsprache? *

Rewe 9
Edeka 6-1= 5
Lidl 7-1= 3
Aldi 10
Plus 9


----------



## Leola13 (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka  5 + 2 = 7   zumindest der bei uns hat ein gutes Sortiment an Bio Sachen

Lidl  3

Aldi 10

Plus 9


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 7

Lidl 3 - 2 = 1

Aldi 10

Plus 9


----------



## Ex1tus (7. Oktober 2009)

Korrektur:
Rewe 9

Edeka 7

Lidl 4 //Bratkartoffels Mathe-Skills lassen zu wünschen übrig 

Aldi 10

Plus 9


----------



## awortmeier (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 7 -1 = 6

Lidl 4 -1 = 3

Aldi 10

Plus 9

Nein Aldi kann man nicht studieren, aber bei Aldi!


----------



## Do_0mi (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka  6 + 2 = 8 // Was ihr immer gegen Edeka habt ^^

Lidl 3

Aldi 10

Plus 9


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka  8 

Lidl 3-2=1

Aldi 10

Plus 9


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 8

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 10

Plus 9 + 1 = 10


----------



## awortmeier (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 8 -1 = 7

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 10 +1 = 11

Plus 10


----------



## ronaldh (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 7+1=8

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 11-1 = 10 (Geiz ist blöd)

Plus 10


----------



## Maik (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 8

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 10-2=8

Plus 10


----------



## Matze (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 8

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 8

Plus 10+2=12


----------



## chmee (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9-2 = 7

Edeka 8

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 8

Plus 12


----------



## Leola13 (7. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 7

Edeka 8

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 8 + 2  = 10

Plus 12


----------



## general_failure (8. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 7+1 = 8

Edeka 8

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 10

Plus 12-1 = 11


----------



## awortmeier (8. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 8

Edeka 8

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 10 +1 == 11

Plus 11 -1 = 10


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 8 + 1 = 9

Edeka 8

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 11

Plus 10 + 1 = 11


----------



## ronaldh (8. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 8

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 11-2=9

Plus 11


----------



## Leola13 (8. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 8 - 2 = 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 9

Plus 11

!  Fertig werden !


----------



## awortmeier (8. Oktober 2009)

Rewe 9

Edeka 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 9 +1 = 10

Plus 11 -1 = 10

! Fertig werden !


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2009)

Das dauert mir zu lang...

*Sudden Death!*
Ab jetzt nur noch  Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 9

Edeka 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 10-2=8

Plus 10


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2009)

*Sudden Death!* - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 9-2 = 7

Edeka 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 8

Plus 10


----------



## Matze (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 9-2 = 7

Edeka 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 8-2=6

Plus 10

Ex, du solltest am besten fest definieren, ab wann es dazu kommt. Wie wäre es mit 12 Stunden?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. Oktober 2009)

*Sudden Death! *- Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 6-2= 4

Plus 10


----------



## awortmeier (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 4

Plus 10 -2 = 8


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2009)

Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ex, du solltest am besten fest definieren, ab wann es dazu kommt. Wie wäre es mit 12 Stunden?



Wir sollten eher 24 Stunden nehmen. Und dann auch nur wenn es jemand ausruft. Sonst kann das auch ewig so weitergehen... Ich aktualisiere mal die Regeln auf der ersten Seite...


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 4-2=2

Plus 8


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi 2-2= *KILLED*

Plus 8


----------



## Do_0mi (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi KILLED

Plus 8 -2 = 6


----------



## awortmeier (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka 6

Lidl KILLED

Aldi KILLED <-- Ihr SCHWEINE

Plus 6-2=4


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka 6-2= 4

Lidl KILLED

Aldi KILLED

Plus 4


----------



## Leola13 (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka  4

Lidl KILLED

Aldi KILLED

Plus 4 - 2 = 2


----------



## KPMAnakha (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka 4

Lidl KILLED

Aldi KILLED

Plus  2 - 2 = KILLED // yeey xD


----------



## awortmeier (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka 4 -2 = 2

Lidl KILLED

Aldi KILLED

Plus KILLED


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death! - Ab jetzt nur noch Minuspunkte erlaubt (kopiert das mit).

Rewe 7

Edeka 2-2= KILLED

Lidl KILLED

Aldi KILLED

Plus KILLED


Oki-doki, it's Schnitzel-Time 


Jägerschnitzel 7

Paprikaschnitzel 7

Rahmschnitzel 7

Wiener Schnitzel 7+2=9

Zigeunerschnitzel 7


----------



## Do_0mi (8. Oktober 2009)

it's Schnitzel-Time ^^

Jägerschnitzel 7

Paprikaschnitzel 7

Rahmschnitzel 7

Wiener Schnitzel 9 +2 = 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7


----------



## Ex1tus (8. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 7+2=9

Paprikaschnitzel 7

Rahmschnitzel 7

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7

It's a Schnitzel on a stick!


----------



## ronaldh (8. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel =9

Paprikaschnitzel 7

Rahmschnitzel 7-2=5

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7


----------



## Leola13 (8. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel ]9

Paprikaschnitzel 7

Rahmschnitzel 5 - 2 = 3

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7

  Ich bin doch Vegetarier.


----------



## Mark (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel 7 - 1 = 6

Rahmschnitzel 3 - 1 = 2

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7

...Vorlage gegen das Rahmschnitzel: wer mag es Retten oder Vernichten?!


----------



## DrSoong (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel 6

Rahmschnitzel 2- 2 = KILLLED //Rahm, die Geisel meiner Kindheit

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel 6

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11+2=13

Zigeunerschnitzel 7


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2009)

Na toll, wieder eine Runde in der ich keinen Favorieten habe -.-

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel 6

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 13-2 = 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7


----------



## chmee (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel 6 - 2 = 4

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7


----------



## awortmeier (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel 4 -2 = 2

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7

Ich hätte mir eine vegetarische Alternative gewünscht, aber die wäre eh INSTANT geKILLED worden!


----------



## Do_0mi (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel 2 -2 = KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11-2=9

Zigeunerschnitzel 7



awortmeier hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte mir eine vegetarische Alternative gewünscht, aber die wäre eh INSTANT geKILLED worden!


Nicht ganz. Ich bin damit auch nicht zufrieden, da ich Schnitzel vom Schwein nicht mag, einfach aus dem Grund, weil sie mir nicht schmecken.


----------



## ronaldh (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 9+2=11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Nicht ganz. Ich bin damit auch nicht zufrieden, da ich Schnitzel vom Schwein nicht mag, einfach aus dem Grund, weil sie mir nicht schmecken.


Warum gibst Du dem Wiener dann Minuspunkte? Wiener Schnitzel ist vom Kalb! (wäre es vom Schwein, würde es Schnitzel "Wiener Art" heißen...


----------



## awortmeier (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 7 -2 = 5


----------



## Leola13 (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel  5 - 2 = 3


----------



## Matze (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11-2=9

Zigeunerschnitzel 3




ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Warum gibst Du dem Wiener dann Minuspunkte? Wiener Schnitzel ist vom Kalb! (wäre es vom Schwein, würde es Schnitzel "Wiener Art" heißen...


Trotzdem muss ich es doch nicht mögen, oder?


----------



## DrSoong (9. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 9+2=11 //Österreich Go *g*, obwohl, die Wiener ...

Zigeunerschnitzel 3


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 9

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 3-2=1 //Gestern gegessen und mir gewünscht ich hätte mir ein anderes bestellt


----------



## chmee (11. Oktober 2009)

Dann bereiten wir mal den Showdown vor 

Jägerschnitzel 9-2 = 7

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11

Zigeunerschnitzel 1


----------



## Iwlgor (11. Oktober 2009)

hehe, kannte das Spiel garned aber schaut witzig aus 

Jägerschnitzel 7

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 11 + 1 = 12

Zigeunerschnitzel 1 -1 = KILLED


----------



## general_failure (11. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 7

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 12+2 = 14

Zigeunerschnitzel KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (11. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 7 - 2 = 5

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 14

Zigeunerschnitzel KILLED


----------



## Maik (11. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel  5

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 14+2=16

Zigeunerschnitzel KILLED


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 5

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 16-2=14

Zigeunerschnitzel KILLED


----------



## DrSoong (12. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 5-2=3 //Jägermeister ist mir lieber *hicks*

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 14

Zigeunerschnitzel KILLED


Der Doc!


----------



## awortmeier (12. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 3+1= 4

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel 14 -1 = 13

Zigeunerschnitzel KILLED

Wird sich das Blatt noch wenden?!


----------



## Johannes7146 (12. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel  4- 2 = 2

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

Wiener Schnitzel  13

Zigeunerschnitzel KILLED


----------



## chmee (12. Oktober 2009)

Jägerschnitzel 2-2 = KILLED

Paprikaschnitzel KILLED

Rahmschnitzel KILLLED

*Wiener Schnitzel* 13 // Dem einzigen wahren Schnitzel 

Zigeunerschnitzel KILLED

Einen Moment, gleich kommt das Nächste..


----------



## chmee (12. Oktober 2009)

Last german Woman standing 

*Heidi Klum* 7

*Nora Tschirner* 7

*Giulia Siegel* 7

*Michaela Schaffrath* 7

*Collien Fernandez* 7


----------



## awortmeier (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 7

Nora Tschirner 7 +2 = 9 <-- DAMN HOT

Giulia Siegel 7

Michaela Schaffrath 7

Collien Fernandez 7


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 7 + 1 = 8

Nora Tschirner 9

Giulia Siegel 7

Michaela Schaffrath 7 - 1 = 6

Collien Fernandez 7


----------



## ronaldh (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum8

Nora Tschirner 9

Giulia Siegel 7

Michaela Schaffrath  6

Collien Fernandez 7+2=9


----------



## general_failure (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8

Nora Tschirner 9+2 = 11

Giulia Siegel 7

Michaela Schaffrath 6

Collien Fernandez 9


----------



## Do_0mi (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8

Nora Tschirner 11+2 = 13

Giulia Siegel 7

Michaela Schaffrath 6

Collien Fernandez 9


----------



## awortmeier (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8

Nora Tschirner 13 +1 = 14 The One and Only: NORA!!

Giulia Siegel 7

Michaela Schaffrath 6 -1 = 5 Immer auf die Schwachen....

Collien Fernandez 9


----------



## chmee (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8

Nora Tschirner 14 

Giulia Siegel 7

Michaela Schaffrath 5+2 = 7 // Weil sie ne Sau ist 

Collien Fernandez 9


----------



## Leola13 (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8

Nora Tschirner 14  (Wer ist das ?)

Giulia Siegel 7 - 2  = 5   Schnellsten weg damit 

Michaela Schaffrath  7

Collien Fernandez 9


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8

Nora Tschirner 14 (Wer ist das ?) ---> KeinOhrHasen

Giulia Siegel 5-2=3 

Michaela Schaffrath 7

Collien Fernandez 9


----------



## awortmeier (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8

Nora Tschirner 14 +1 =15

Giulia Siegel 3 -1 = 2 <-- Wer bringt sie um die Ecke?

Michaela Schaffrath 7

Collien Fernandez 9


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8

Nora Tschirner 15

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 7

Collien Fernandez 9


----------



## Leola13 (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8

Nora Tschirner 15

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 7

Collien Fernandez 9 - 2 = 7


----------



## DrSoong (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8-2 = 6 //Steinigt mich, ich find die weder schön noch interessant

Nora Tschirner 15

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 7

Collien Fernandez 7


Der Doc!


----------



## awortmeier (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8-2 = 6 Nach Nora aber noch die beste, weil die Schaffrath un die Collien sind ja mal sowas von schlimm

Nora Tschirner 15 +1 = 16

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 7 -1 = 6

Collien Fernandez 7


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 6+1=7

Nora Tschirner 16

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 6-1=5

Collien Fernandez 7


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 6+1=7

Nora Tschirner 16

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 5

Collien Fernandez 7-2=5


----------



## chmee (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 7

Nora Tschirner 16

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 5+1=6

Collien Fernandez 5-1=4 //zum Glück hab ich nicht noch Gülcan oder Johanna Klum reingepackt


----------



## chmee (12. Oktober 2009)

Doppelpost : Oh Je, ich befürchte, in den nächsten 2-3 Stunden wird tutorials.de wieder offline sein.


----------



## arkanoid (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 7 +1 = 8

Nora Tschirner 16 + 1 = 17

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 6

Collien Fernandez 4


----------



## awortmeier (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8

Nora Tschirner 17 +1 =18

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 6

Collien Fernandez 4 -1 = 3


----------



## Matze (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 8+1=9

Nora Tschirner 18

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 6-1=5

Collien Fernandez 3


----------



## Ex1tus (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 9

Nora Tschirner 18

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 5

Collien Fernandez 3-2=1


----------



## Leola13 (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 9

Nora Tschirner 18

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 5

Collien Fernandez KILLED


----------



## Do_0mi (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 9

Nora Tschirner 18+2 = 20

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 5

Collien Fernandez KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 9

Nora Tschirner 20+ 1 = 21

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 5 -1 = 4

Collien Fernandez KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 9

Nora Tschirner 21 +1 = 22

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 4-1 = 3

Collien Fernandez KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (12. Oktober 2009)

2 Doofe, 1 Gedanke.....

Aber ich war schneller


----------



## ronaldh (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 9

Nora Tschirner 22

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath 3-2=1

Collien Fernandez KILLED


----------



## DrSoong (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 9

Nora Tschirner 22

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath KILLED //Die wird sich jetzt WILD ärgern 

Collien Fernandez KILLED


Der Doc!


----------



## chmee (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 9-2 = 7

Nora Tschirner 22

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath KILLED 

Collien Fernandez KILLED

Na, das sieht so eindeutig aus (keine Runde hat so ein klares Ergebnis gehabt ), dass wir Heidi schnell in den Ruhestand versetzen. Was die kleine süße Nora bei den Männern doch für Beschützerinstinkte weckt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Leola13 (12. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum  7  - 2  = 5

Nora Tschirner 22

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath KILLED

Collien Fernandez KILLED


Mit etwas Verspätung : Tutorials.de ist vorübergehend nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 5

Nora Tschirner 22-2 = 20 //<--Ich verstehs nicht

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath KILLED

Collien Fernandez KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (13. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 5 -1 =4

Nora Tschirner 20 +1 = 21 Was verstehst du nicht?

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath KILLED

Collien Fernandez KILLED


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine damit: So besonders finde ich die nicht.


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum 4-2=2

Nora Tschirner 21 // Ja, so toll isse net, aber sie nervt wenigstens nicht.

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath KILLED

Collien Fernandez KILLED


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

Heidi Klum TOT

Nora Tschirner 21 

Giulia Siegel KILLED

Michaela Schaffrath KILLED

Collien Fernandez KILLED

Na dann geb ich noch eine vor  Moment


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

*Last Zeitschrift Standing*

Spiegel 7

Stern 7

Focus 7

Süddeutsche 7

Die Zeit 7


----------



## Matze (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 7

Stern 7 + 1 = 8

Focus 7 -1 = 6 

Süddeutsche 7

Die Zeit 7


----------



## Maik (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 7

Stern 8

Focus 6 

Süddeutsche 7+2=9

Die Zeit 7


----------



## awortmeier (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 7 +1 =8

Stern 8 +1 =9

Focus 6

Süddeutsche 9

Die Zeit 7


----------



## Do_0mi (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel =8

Stern 9 + 2 = 11

Focus 6

Süddeutsche 9

Die Zeit 7


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8

Stern 11

Focus 6-2 = 4 //schreckliche Zeitschrift, Journal auf Bild-Niveau

Süddeutsche 9

Die Zeit 7


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8

Stern 11

Focus 4-1=3 //schreckliche Zeitschrift, Journal auf Bild-Niveau// richtig

Süddeutsche 9

Die Zeit 7+1=8


----------



## awortmeier (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8

Stern 11

Focus 3 -2 = 1 Ja Focus darf gerne gehen, aber ich die anderen Zeitungen und Journale zu killen tut schon weh ;(

Süddeutsche 9

Die Zeit 7+1=8


----------



## Johannes7146 (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie können ja die Regeln erweitern....
Eine Zeitschrift (oder beim nächstes voting ein anderes Object) hat dann gewonnen, wenn alle anderen gekilled sind ODER wenn eine Zeitschrift/ ein Object als erstes 50 Punkte erreicht hat.

Dann muss man niemanden etwas "antun"... die Konkurenz war dann ganz einfach nur besser


----------



## DrSoong (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8

Stern 11

Focus KILLED //hat gar nicht weh getan *g*

Süddeutsche 9

Die Zeit 8


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (13. Oktober 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Wie können ja die Regeln erweitern....
> Eine Zeitschrift (oder beim nächstes voting ein anderes Object) hat dann gewonnen, wenn alle anderen gekilled sind ODER wenn eine Zeitschrift/ ein Object als erstes 50 Punkte erreicht hat.
> 
> Dann muss man niemanden etwas "antun"... die Konkurenz war dann ganz einfach nur besser



Gefällt mir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht. Das Grundprinzip ist ja einfach das zum Schluss eben nur noch einer steht. Das man sich eben dazu durchringen muss vllt etwas zu "töten" das man nicht "töten" will, ich will euch ja zu gewaltbereiten Psychopathen erziehen .

Ne, ich lass mich gern überzeugen, aber für mich spricht das gegen das Grundprinzip.


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8

Stern 11

Focus KILLED 

Süddeutsche 9-2=7 //Gehört zur Konkurenz 

Die Zeit 8


----------



## Leola13 (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8

Stern 11

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche 7 - 2 = 5 // Süddeutsch ? Ich bin eher Norddeutsch

Die Zeit 8


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8+1=9

Stern 11-1=10 // Stern mag ich auch nicht 

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche 5 

Die Zeit 8


----------



## awortmeier (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8

Stern 11

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche 5 -2 = 3 // Ich bin Mitläufer, sorry

Die Zeit 8 // War die nicht eher rechts/konservativ eingestellt?


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8

Stern 11

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche 3 -2 = 1 // die schreiben eh nix gescheites

Die Zeit 8 // War die nicht eher rechts/konservativ eingestellt?// glaub nicht bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## Leola13 (13. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8

Stern 11

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 8      //    konservativ, aber nicht unbedingt rechts


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 8-2=6 //oft gute Artikel, aber dann auch regelmässig polemische und populistische (und 8 Seiten Artikel über uninteressantes Zeug )

Stern 11

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 8


----------



## awortmeier (14. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 6 +1 =7 // Uni-Spiegel ist relativ Interessant manchmal

Stern 11 +1 =12

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 8 // ja ok, rechts ist übertrieben gewesen, aber mehr das als mitte meinte ich damit...


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier muss es auch weitergehen 

Spiegel 7 

Stern 12

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 8-2 = 6


----------



## Ex1tus (15. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 7-1=6

Stern 12

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 6+1=7


----------



## The Killer for Two (15. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 6-1=5

Stern 12

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 7-1=6


----------



## Maik (15. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 5+2=7

Stern 12

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 6


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 7

Stern 12-2 = 10

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 6


----------



## Leola13 (15. Oktober 2009)

Spiegel 7

Stern  10

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 6 - 2 = 4


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (<---mitkopieren)

Spiegel 7-2=5

Stern 10

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 4


----------



## The Killer for Two (16. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (<---mitkopieren<!---das auch^^)

Spiegel 5

Stern 10-2=8

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 4


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (<---mitkopieren)

Spiegel 5

Stern 8

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit 4-2=2


----------



## DrSoong (16. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (<---mitkopieren)

Spiegel 5

Stern 8

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit KILLED //Die Zeit ist abgelaufen *g*


Der Doc!


----------



## awortmeier (16. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (<---mitkopieren)

Spiegel 5 -2 = 3

Stern 8

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (<---mitkopieren)

Spiegel 3-1=2

Stern 8-1=7

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit KILLED


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (<---mitkopieren)

Spiegel 2-2=KILLED

Stern 7

Focus KILLED

Süddeutsche KILLED

Die Zeit KILLED


Auf geht's in die nächste Runde:

Adidas 7+2=9

Nike 7

Puma 7

Reebok 7


----------



## awortmeier (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 9 +2 = 11

Nike 7

Puma 7

Reebok 7 // Gibts die noch?!


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

awortmeier hat gesagt.:


> Reebok 7 // Gibts die noch?!



http://www.reebok.com/AT/#/womens/footwear
http://www.reebok.com/AT/#/mens/footwear


----------



## DrSoong (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 11

Nike 7 - 2 = 5

Puma 7

Reebok 7


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 11

Nike  5+2=7

Puma 7

Reebok 7


----------



## chmee (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 11+2 = 13

Nike 7

Puma 7

Reebok 7


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 13

Nike 7-1=6

Puma 7+1=8

Reebok 7


----------



## awortmeier (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 13

Nike 6

Puma 8

Reebok 7 -2 = 5 // Hatte als Kind mal Schuhe von den, die waren nach dem ~3. Wettkampf am Ar***


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 13

Nike 6+2=8

Puma 8

Reebok 5


----------



## Leola13 (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 13

Nike 8 + 2 = 10

Puma 8

Reebok 5


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 13 + 1 = 14

Nike 10 + 1 = 11

Puma 8

Reebok 5


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 14+2=16

Nike 11

Puma 8

Reebok 5


----------



## kasal (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 16

Nike 11

Puma 8

Reebok 5-2 = 3


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 16

Nike 11+2=13

Puma 8

Reebok 3


----------



## awortmeier (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 16

Nike 11

Puma 8

Reebok 3 -1 = 1


----------



## kasal (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 16

Nike 11

Puma 8-1= 7

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

Korrektur:

Adidas 16

Nike 13

Puma 7

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 16

Nike 13-2=11 // jetzt stimmt's wieder ;-)

Puma 7

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 16-2=14

Nike 11

Puma 7

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 14

Nike 11

Puma 7 - 2 = 5

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Do_0mi (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 14

Nike 11

Puma 5 - 2 = 3

Reebok KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 14

Nike 11

Puma 3 -2 = 1

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Matze (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 14

Nike 11+1=12

Puma 1+1=2

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 14+2=16

Nike 12

Puma 2

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (16. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 16

Nike 12

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 16

Nike 12+2=14

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## BadMatt (18. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 16+1=17

Nike 14+1=15

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Maik (18. Oktober 2009)

@Ex: Wäre es nicht Zeit für "Sudden Death" gewesen?

Adidas 17

Nike 15-2=13

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Oktober 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Wäre es nicht Zeit für "Sudden Death" gewesen?



Sudden Death darf jeder ausrufen, wenn das jetzige Thema schon 24 Stunden läuft. Muss aber nicht.


----------



## Maik (18. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Sudden Death darf jeder ausrufen, wenn das jetzige Thema schon 24 Stunden läuft. Muss aber nicht.


Fein, dann bleibt's noch eine Weile spannend.


----------



## Do_0mi (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 17+2 = 19

Nike 13

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 19 +1 = 20

Nike 13 -1 = 12

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## chmee (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 19 +1 = 20

Nike 12 -2 =10 //Jeder Laufschuhverkäufer wird Dir bestätigen, dass Nike Schrott ist.

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## DrSoong (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 20

Nike 10 - 2 =8

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 20

Nike 8+2=10 //wer sagt denn das ich damit laufe...

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 20

Nike 10 -2 = 8

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Maik (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 20+2=22

Nike 8

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## kasal (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 22

Nike 8-2 = 6

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## DrSoong (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 22

Nike 6 - 2 = 4  //Vergriech dich

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


Der Doc!


----------



## schokolily (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 22

Nike 4 + 2 = 6 //Pah! 

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 22

Nike 6+2=8 //NEEEIIIINNNN

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Do_0mi (20. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 22

Nike 8+2=10 // um es noch bisschen spannend zu halten

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (20. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 22

Nike 10 -2 = 8

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (20. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 22

Nike  8 - 2 = 6

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## chmee (20. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 22

Nike 6-2=4 // Zugegeben, einige wenige waren schön. AirJordan 4 und 6 in schwarz zB

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## The Killer for Two (20. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 22

Nike 4-2=2 // ist sowieso so gut wie tot 

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (20. Oktober 2009)

Adidas 22

Nike 2 -2 = KILLES

Puma KILLED

Reebok KILLED

NEUES KOMMT GLEICH!


----------



## awortmeier (20. Oktober 2009)

Sportarten:

Downhill 7

Surfen 7

Snowboard 7

Fussball 7

Golf 7


----------



## The Killer for Two (20. Oktober 2009)

Sportarten:

Downhill 7

Surfen 7+2=9

Snowboard 7

Fussball 7

Golf 7


----------



## Maik (20. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 7

Surfen 9

Snowboard 7

Fussball 7+2=9

Golf 7


----------



## schokolily (20. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 7

Surfen 9

Snowboard 7+1=8

Fussball 9-1=8

Golf 7


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 7

Surfen 9

Snowboard 8

Fussball 8+2=10 // Fussball! Fuuussball! Fussball, Fussball, Fussball! lala la la lala la la  la la la la la la la

Golf 7

(Adidas > Nora Tschirner)

edit: Och, das ist nicht so wichtig wie singen )


----------



## Maik (20. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Downhill 7
> 
> Surfen 9
> 
> ...


Fehlt da nicht noch was?


----------



## Do_0mi (21. Oktober 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Fehlt da nicht noch was?



da fehlt echt einiges 


Downhill 7

Surfen 9 +2 = 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 10

Golf 7


----------



## The Killer for Two (21. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 7

Surfen  11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 10-2 = 8 // wills sterben sehen 

Golf 7


----------



## awortmeier (21. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 7

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 8 -2 = 6 // Jap muss weg das Ei 

Golf 7

// Ich wollt die Liste nicht zu lang machen, also hab ich Sportarten genohmen die ich mache + Fussball


----------



## chmee (21. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 7

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 6

Golf 7+2 = 9 // Klassisch siegt 

-> Nebenbei : *The Killer for Two* : Regeln beachten Zwischen 2 Bewertungen müssen drei andere gewertet haben..


----------



## Maik (21. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 7

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 6+2=8

Golf 9


----------



## The Killer for Two (21. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> -> Nebenbei : *The Killer for Two* : Regeln beachten Zwischen 2 Bewertungen müssen drei andere gewertet haben..


Ich weiß... ging aber nicht davon aus das es in dem fall gilt da ein neues "game" ist.



Downhill 7

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 8-2=6

Golf 9


----------



## awortmeier (21. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 7 +1 = 8

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 6 -1 = 5

Golf 9


----------



## schokolily (21. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 8

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball  5 - 2 = 3

Golf 9


----------



## Ex1tus (21. Oktober 2009)

Neeeeiiinnnn, nicht Fussball!

Downhill 8

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 3+2=5

Golf 9


----------



## Maik (21. Oktober 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Neeeeiiinnnn, nicht Fussball!


Genau 

Downhill 8

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 5+2=7

Golf 9


----------



## The Killer for Two (22. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 8

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 7-2=5

Golf 9


----------



## Do_0mi (22. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 8

Surfen 11 +2 =13

Snowboard 8

Fussball 5

Golf 9


----------



## awortmeier (22. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 8 +1 = 9

Surfen 13

Snowboard 8

Fussball 5 +1 = 6

Golf 9


----------



## DrSoong (22. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 13

Snowboard 8

Fussball 6 +2 = 8 //Ole

Golf 9


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (22. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 13

Snowboard 8

Fussball 8+2=10 //Ole ole ole ole

Golf 9


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 13-2=11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 10

Golf 9


----------



## chmee (22. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 10+2 = 12 //OLE !! ole ole.. (lol, als Hauptstadtbewohner hat man's da nicht leicht mit den Kellerkindern)

Golf 9


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 12-2 = 10 //von wegen Kellerkind... aber fussball ist nicht wirklich toll... macht doch lieber erst mal weg was euch nicht passt und wenn fussball dann noch lebt  na ihr wisst schon 

Golf 9


----------



## awortmeier (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 10 -1 = 9 // Ich mags wirklich nicht... 

Golf 9 +1 = 10


----------



## Maik (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 9+2=11 // Football for ever

Golf 10


----------



## chmee (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 11+2=13 // Kellerkinder = Hertha = Letzter Platz in der 1. Bundesliga

Golf 10

*Wird Zeit für das Shootout !*


----------



## DrSoong (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 13+2=15 // Dann vorher schnell noch leveln

Golf 10


Der Doc!


----------



## The Killer for Two (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 11+2=13

Snowboard 8

Fussball 15 

Golf 10


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. Oktober 2009)

bin dafür, dass wenn einer bei 20 angekommen ist alle Punkte(auch die von dem der dann 20 hat) halbiert werden (immer aufrunden)
sonst nimmt das ja nie ein ende.


----------



## chmee (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag einfach mal, ab 17.00h ist Rauswerfen angesagt.


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. Oktober 2009)

Oder man sagt immer 24 std laufzeit.
wer dann an meisten hat hat gewonnen. Die runde kann vorher beendet werden wenn nur noch eine überig ist.
Dann scheibt man einfach jedesmla sofort mit drunter bis wann das läuft:

also jetz zb:
Hallo 7
Grüß Gott 7
Guten Tag 7
Moin 7

Endet: 24.10.2009 15:52 Uhr

//Bitte diese Runde jetz nicht starten, die andere ist ja noch nicht zuende, dass soll nur ein Bspl sein.


----------



## chmee (23. Oktober 2009)

@Johannes: Wir haben gleichzeitig unsere Ideen reingeschrieben, wollte Dich nicht bevormunden..

Exitus Worte:





> Sudden Death darf jeder ausrufen, wenn das jetzige Thema schon 24 Stunden läuft. Muss aber nicht.



Gestartet: 20.10.09, 11:22 
Also schon lange Zeit, es auszurufen:

*SUDDEN DEATH !!*


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. Oktober 2009)

Somit ist Fußball unser Sieger....

Dann starte du mal was neues. Und schreib sofort das Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum mit drunter 
dann kann es jeder einach mitkopieren und man muss nciht immer zurückblättern und nachschauen.


----------



## Maik (23. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> *SUDDEN DEATH !!*





Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Somit ist Fußball unser Sieger....


So plötzlich tritt der Tod dann doch nicht ein - jetzt heißt es erstmal munter Punkte mopsen 


Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Regeln:
> ...
> 
> *Sudden Death*: Wenn nach 24 Stunden noch kein Sieger feststeht, *kann* Sudden Death ausgrufen werden. Dann dürfen nur noch Minuspunkte verteilt werden.



Downhill 9

Surfen 13-2=11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 15

Golf 10


----------



## ink (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8

Fussball 15-2=13

Golf 10


----------



## DrSoong (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 11

Snowboard 8 - 2 = 6

Fussball 13

Golf 10


Der Doc!


----------



## chmee (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 11-2= 9

Snowboard 6

Fussball 13

Golf 10


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen  9-2=7

Snowboard 6

Fussball 13

Golf 10


----------



## Maik (23. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen  7

Snowboard 6

Fussball 13

Golf 10-2=8


----------



## The Killer for Two (24. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 7

Snowboard 6

Fussball 13-2=11

Golf 8


----------



## Ex1tus (25. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 7

Snowboard 6

Fussball 11

Golf 8-2=6


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2009)

Will  nochmal jemand? :suspekt:


----------



## Do_0mi (28. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 7

Snowboard 6

Fussball 11-2 = 9

Golf 6


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2009)

Wurde auch langsam Zeit 


Downhill 9

Surfen 7

Snowboard 6-2=4

Fussball 9

Golf 6


----------



## awortmeier (29. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 7

Snowboard 4 +2 = 6 <-- Wird niemals! sterben!
Fussball 9

Golf 6


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 7

Snowboard 6-2 = 4  // alles hat ein Ende... ;D .. irgendwann 

Fussball 9

Golf 6


----------



## hihacker (29. Oktober 2009)

Downhill 9

Surfen 7

Snowboard 4  

Fussball 9

Golf 6-2 = 4


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Oktober 2009)

Sudden Death läuft eigtl schon . Aber irgendwie hab ich das vergessen mti hinzuschreiben...bzw. derjenige der es ausgerufen hat.

Downhill 9

Surfen 7-2=5

Snowboard 4

Fussball 9

Golf  4


----------



## awortmeier (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 9

Surfen 5

Snowboard 4

Fussball 9-2=7

Golf 4


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2009)

*SUDDEN DEATH*

Downhill 9

Surfen 5

Snowboard 4

Fussball 7

Golf 4-2=2


----------



## hihacker (29. Oktober 2009)

*SUDDEN DEATH*

Downhill 9

Surfen 5

Snowboard 4

Fussball 7

Golf 2-2 = 0 *KILLED*


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 9-2=7

Surfen 5

Snowboard 4

Fussball 7

Golf  KILLED


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 7

Surfen 5

Snowboard 4-2 = 2

Fussball 7

Golf KILLED


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 7

Surfen 5

Snowboard 2-2= KILLED

Fussball 7

Golf KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 7

Surfen 5

Snowboard KILLED

Fussball 7 -2 = 5

Golf KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 7

Surfen 5-2=3

Snowboard KILLED

Fussball 5

Golf KILLED


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 7

Surfen 3

Snowboard KILLED

Fussball 5-2 = 3

Golf KILLED


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 7-2=5

Surfen 3

Snowboard KILLED

Fussball 3

Golf KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 5

Surfen 3

Snowboard KILLED

Fussball 3-2=1 <----- UND ER IS DOWN!

Golf KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 5

Surfen 3-2=1 //Vorher geht noch was anderes down 

Snowboard KILLED

Fussball 1

Golf KILLED


----------



## Alexander Schuc (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 5-1=4

Surfen 1

Snowboard KILLED

Fussball 1-1=0 KILLED // nö..

Golf KILLED


----------



## Maik (29. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Sucht's euch aus 


Downhill 4-2=2

Surfen 1

Snowboard KILLED

Fussball KILLED 

Golf KILLED


----------



## DrSoong (30. Oktober 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Downhill 2  //and the Winner is

Surfen *KILLED*

Snowboard KILLED

Fussball KILLED

Golf KILLED

_So, next Round._


Apfel 7

Banane 7

Birne 7

Erdbeere 7

Orange 7


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 7

Banane 7

Birne 7

Erdbeere 7+2=9

Orange 7


----------



## The Killer for Two (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 7

Banane 7

Birne 7

Erdbeere 9+2=11 // Mit Sahne 

Orange 7


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 7-2=5 //schmeckt zu oft mehlig oder nach nichts

Banane 7

Birne 7

Erdbeere 11

Orange 7


----------



## awortmeier (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 5 +1 = 6 // Er kann nicht als erster gehen, Apfer ist DER Klassiker - ausserdem macht ein Apfel am Morgen wacher als ein Kaffee

Banane 7

Birne 7

Erdbeere 11+1 = 12 // Gibt es Menschen, die keine Erbeeren mögen? - Wohl kaum 

Orange 7


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Oktober 2009)

Oh ich merk gerade das ich meine eigenen Regeln missachte...da setzt ich zur Strafe ein paar Posts mehr aus...


----------



## Leola13 (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel  6 // Er kann nicht als erster gehen, Apfer ist DER Klassiker - ausserdem macht ein Apfel am Morgen wacher als ein Kaffee   // ausser man ist allergisch gegen Äpfel 

Banane 7

Birne 7

Erdbeere 12 

Orange 7 - 2  = 5


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel  6 

Banane 7+2=9

Birne 7

Erdbeere 12 

Orange 5


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Oktober 2009)

5 ganz leckere Sachen killen..... da ihr müsst ja schon sadistisch veranlagt sein. 

Apfel  6 

Banane 9

Birne 7

Erdbeere 12 - 2 = 10 // weil Erdbeeren *mit Sahne* nicht so gut für unterwegs/zwischendurch geeignet sind

Orange 5


----------



## awortmeier (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 6

Banane 9

Birne 7

Erdbeere 10 +1 = 11 // Was -2? Das kann nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen...

Orange 5 -1 = 4 // Geht nur als frischer Saft, da wenn man sie im Bett isst, hinterher das anze Bett klebt


----------



## Henig (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 6 + 1 = 7

Banane 9

Birne 7

Erdbeere 11 - 1 = 10

Orange 4


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 7

Banane 9

Birne 7

Erdbeere 10+2=12

Orange 4


----------



## Leola13 (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 7
Banane 9

Birne 7

Erdbeere 12

Orange 4  - 2  = 2    // Feuer frei


----------



## awortmeier (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 7

Banane 9

Birne 7

Erdbeere 12

Orange 2 -2 = KILLED


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Oktober 2009)

Henig hat gesagt.:


> Apfel 6 + 1 = 5


*räusper*
Also bei mir kommt 7 dabei raus.


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Also bei mir kommt 7 dabei raus.


Bei mir auch


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 7-2=5

Banane 9

Birne 7

Erdbeere 12

Orange KILLED


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 5

Banane 9+2=11

Birne 7

Erdbeere 12

Orange KILLED


----------



## DrSoong (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 5

Banane 11+2=13

Birne 7

Erdbeere 12

Orange KILLED


Der Doc!


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 5

Banane 13

Birne 7

Erdbeere 12 - 2 = 10

Orange KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 5  - 2 = 3

Banane 13

Birne 7

Erdbeere 10

Orange KILLED


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 3

Banane 13

Birne 7-2=5

Erdbeere 10

Orange KILLED


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 3

Banane 13

Birne 5

Erdbeere 10+2=12

Orange KILLED


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 3 + 1 = 4

Banane 13

Birne 5

Erdbeere 12 - 1 = 11

Orange KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel  4

Banane 13

Birne 5

Erdbeere 11  + 2  = 13

Orange KILLED


----------



## Maik (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel  4-2=2

Banane 13

Birne 5

Erdbeere 13

Orange KILLED


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 2

Banane 13

Birne 5

Erdbeere 13+2=15

Orange KILLED


----------



## Alexander Schuc (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel 2

Banane 13

Birne 5

Erdbeere 15+2=17 

Orange KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 13

Birne 5

Erdbeere 15+2=17

Orange KILLED


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 13

Birne 5

Erdbeere 17 - 2 = 15 // die sind ja schon ganz matschig 

Orange KILLED


----------



## Maik (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 13+2=15

Birne 5

Erdbeere 15

Orange KILLED


----------



## Alexander Schuc (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 15-1=14

Birne 5

Erdbeere 15+1=16

Orange KILLED


----------



## zerix (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 14

Birne 5

Erdbeere 16-2=14

Orange KILLED


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 14

Birne 5

Erdbeere 14 - 2 = 12

Orange KILLED


----------



## Maik (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 14+2=16

Birne 5

Erdbeere 12

Orange KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 16

Birne 5  - 2 = 3

Erdbeere 12

Orange KILLED


----------



## Henig (2. November 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 16

Birne 3

Erdbeere 12 - 2 = 10 //wenn der Apfel schon nicht das Rennen macht sollen die dummen erdbeeren mit sterben! =D

Orange KILLED


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 16

Birne 3 + 1 = 4

Erdbeere 10 - 1 = 9

Orange KILLED


----------



## chmee (2. November 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 16

Birne 4

Erdbeere  9+2= 11

Orange KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (2. November 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 16

Birne 4

Erdbeere 11+2=13

Orange KILLED


----------



## Henig (2. November 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 16

Birne 4 - 1 = 3

Erdbeere 13 - 1 = 12

Orange KILLED

und ich wäre mal schwer für ein
*SUDDEN DEATH*


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 16

Birne 3

Erdbeere 12 - 2 = 10

Orange KILLED

BTW: wo ist denn der Sven-Uwe Fanclub? Die Erdbeeren müssten doch schon lange verputzt sein.


----------



## Henig (2. November 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Apfel KILLED
> 
> Banane 16
> 
> ...



vll hab ich was falsch verstanden was die regeln anbelangt...
aber JEDER kann doch ein SUDDEN DEATH aufrufen nachdem das thema "24 Stunden gelaufen ist", und dan dürfen nurnoch punkte abgezogen werden oder?  ^^
tut mir leid das es bei mir nicht so deutlich rübergekommen ist  =(


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Hast recht..... ich habe es korregiert.


----------



## DrSoong (2. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 16

Birne 3

Erdbeere 10 - 2 = 8

Orange KILLED


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 16-2=14 

Birne 3

Erdbeere  8

Orange KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (2. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 14

Birne 3 -2 = 1

Erdbeere 8 

Orange KILLED


----------



## Matze (2. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 14-2=12

Birne 1

Erdbeere 8

Orange KILLED


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 12

Birne 1

Erdbeere 8 - 2 = 6

Orange KILLED


----------



## Henig (2. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 12

Birne 1 - 1 = KILLED //irgentjemand MUSSTE es tun! 

Erdbeere 6 - 1 = 5

Orange KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (2. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 12-2=10
Birne KILLED

Erdbeere 5

Orange KILLED


----------



## Maik (2. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 10

Birne KILLED

Erdbeere 5-2=3

Orange KILLED


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 10

Birne KILLED

Erdbeere 3 - 2 = 1

Orange KILLED

PS: ich heisse zwar nicht "Kahn" und sehe auch nicht so aus, aber Bananen esse ich trotzdem sehr gerne..... ihr dürft sie also ruhig herwerfen.


----------



## Henig (2. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

Apfel KILLED

Banane 10

Birne KILLED

Erdbeere 1 - 2 = (-1)  //OVERKILL die Bananen sind die Sieger! 

Orange KILLED


----------



## Maik (2. November 2009)

Henig hat gesagt.:


> Erdbeere 1 - 2 = (-1)  //OVERKILL die Bananen sind die Sieger!


Lecker 

Du bist nun an der Reihe ;-)


----------



## Henig (2. November 2009)

aso sry das hab ich auch vercheckt  xD
hmmmm mal überlegen...:

Zeus 7

Herkules 7

Ares 7

Aphrodite 7

Hermes 7 - 2 = 5  // Hermes is gay  xD


----------



## awortmeier (2. November 2009)

Zeus 7

Herkules 7 -2 = 5 (Kein Gott, nur Halbgott und das auch nur durch Vetternwirtschaft  )

Ares 7

Aphrodite 7

Hermes 5


----------



## Ex1tus (2. November 2009)

Zeus 7

Herkules 7-2=5 //der kann doch nicht mal ansatzweise mithalten

Ares 7

Aphrodite 7

Hermes  5


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Zeus 7

Herkules 5

Ares 7

Aphrodite 7 + 2 = 9 // der Grund dürfte klar sein 

Hermes  5


----------



## Henig (2. November 2009)

Zeus 7 - 1 = 6 // Er ist Ausgelutscht  xD

Herkules 5

Ares 7

Aphrodite 9 + 1 = 10

Hermes 5


----------



## Leola13 (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6

Herkules 5

Ares 7

Aphrodite  10

Hermes 5  + 2  = 7   // Die Post ist immer zu spät.


----------



## DrSoong (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6

Herkules 3 //Korrektur (Posts von awortmeier & Ex1tus)

Ares 7

Aphrodite 10 + 2 = 12 // Kann man da eine Verbindung mit der Banane herstellen? 

Hermes 7


Der Doc!


----------



## awortmeier (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6

Herkules 3-2 = 1 // Weg mit dem HALBLBUT!

Ares 7

Aphrodite 12

Hermes 7


----------



## Henig (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6

Herkules 1 - 1 = KILLED //Er is nicht so gut wie er scheint ^^

Ares 7 + 1 = 8

Aphrodite 12

Hermes 7


----------



## Maik (2. November 2009)

// kommentarlos 

Zeus 6

Herkules KILLED

Ares 8+2=10

Aphrodite 12

Hermes 7


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6

Herkules KILLED

Ares 10

Aphrodite 12 + 1 = 13

Hermes 7 - 1 = 6 // der hat Herpes bekommen


----------



## awortmeier (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6

Herkules KILLED

Ares 10 -2 = 8

Aphrodite 13

Hermes 6


----------



## Ex1tus (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6

Herkules KILLED

Ares 10+2=12 //Blut und Gedärme *thumbs up*

Aphrodite 12

Hermes 6


----------



## Maik (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6+2=8

Herkules KILLED

Ares 12 

Aphrodite 12

Hermes 6


----------



## Ex1tus (2. November 2009)

Korrektur:

Zeus 8

Herkules KILLED

Ares 10

Aphrodite 13

Hermes 6


----------



## Leola13 (2. November 2009)

Zeus 8  - 2 = 6

Herkules KILLED

Ares 10

Aphrodite 13

Hermes 6


----------



## hihacker (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6

Herkules KILLED

Ares 10-2 = 8

Aphrodite 13

Hermes 6
___________


----------



## Maik (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6

Herkules KILLED

Ares 8

Aphrodite 13-2=11

Hermes 6


----------



## queicherius (2. November 2009)

Zeus 6-2 = 4

Herkules KILLED

Ares 8

Aphrodite 11

Hermes 6


----------



## Dr Dau (2. November 2009)

Zeus 4

Herkules KILLED

Ares 8

Aphrodite 11 + 1 = 12

Hermes 6 - 1 = 5


----------



## Ex1tus (2. November 2009)

Zeus 4

Herkules KILLED

Ares 8

Aphrodite 12

Hermes 5-2=3


----------



## Maik (3. November 2009)

Zeus 4

Herkules KILLED

Ares 8

Aphrodite 12

Hermes 3-2=1


----------



## DrSoong (3. November 2009)

Zeus 4 - 1 = 3

Herkules KILLED

Ares 8

Aphrodite 12

Hermes KILLED //ich bin für die Liberalisierung der Post


Der Doc!


----------



## chmee (3. November 2009)

Zeus 3-1= 2

Herkules KILLED

Ares 8

Aphrodite 12+1 = 13

Hermes KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (3. November 2009)

Zeus 2 -2 = KILLED

Herkules KILLED

Ares 8
                      // Der Große Showdown, Körperliche Begierde gegen den Tot
Aphrodite 13

Hermes KILLED


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. November 2009)

Zeus KILLED

Herkules KILLED

Ares 8-2=6

Aphrodite 13

Hermes KILLED



awortmeier hat gesagt.:


> // Der Große Showdown, Körperliche Begierde gegen den Tot


To*d*  Und wenn du die Frage so formulierst, sollte der Ausgang ja klar sein


----------



## Henig (3. November 2009)

Zeus KILLED

Herkules KILLED

Ares 6

Aphrodite 13 - 2 = 11 // ich kann mich auch sellbst körperlich begehren =D

Hermes KILLED


----------



## DrSoong (3. November 2009)

Zeus KILLED

Herkules KILLED

Ares 6 - 2 = 4 // Mars mag ich lieber, ist viel cremiger

Aphrodite 11

Hermes KILLED


Der Doc!


----------



## Henig (3. November 2009)

DrSoong hat gesagt.:


> Zeus KILLED
> 
> Herkules KILLED
> 
> ...





öhhhhm du weißt das Ares Mars ist oder?  ^^


----------



## DrSoong (3. November 2009)

Mönsch, muss ich jetzt da etwa Ironie-Tags hinmachen?


Der Doc!


----------



## awortmeier (3. November 2009)

Zeus KILLED

Herkules KILLED

Ares 4 -2 = 2

Aphrodite 11

Hermes KILLED


----------



## Ex1tus (3. November 2009)

Zeus KILLED

Herkules KILLED

Ares 2-1=1
//Beides toll 
Aphrodite 11-1=10

Hermes KILLED


----------



## Henig (3. November 2009)

Zeus KILLED

Herkules KILLED

Ares 1

Aphrodite 10 - 2 = 8 die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

Hermes KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (3. November 2009)

Zeus KILLED

Herkules KILLED

Ares 1 -2 = KILLED

Aphrodite  8 

Hermes KILLED

Diesmal mal eine Runde mit nur 3 Kandidaten.

Windwos OS 7

Linux  OS 7 

MAc OS 7


----------



## Leola13 (3. November 2009)

Windwos OS 7

Linux OS 7

MAc OS 7  - 2  = 5    // Ich hab leider keinen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (3. November 2009)

Windwos OS 7 + 1 = 8

Linux OS 7 + 1 = 8

MAc OS  5


----------



## The Killer for Two (3. November 2009)

Windwos OS 8 + 1 = 9

Linux OS 8

MAc OS  5 + 1 = 6


----------



## Henig (3. November 2009)

Windwos OS 9 - 1 = 8

Linux OS 8 + 1 = 9

MAc OS 6


----------



## awortmeier (3. November 2009)

Windwos OS  8

Linux OS  9

MAc OS 6 +2 = 8 ( Mac rockt...)


----------



## Matze (3. November 2009)

Windwos OS 8

Linux OS 9

MAc OS 8-2=6


----------



## Henig (3. November 2009)

Windwos OS 8

Linux OS 9 + 1 = 10

MAc OS 6 - 1 = 5


----------



## Johannes7146 (3. November 2009)

Windwos OS 8 + 1 = 9

Linux OS 10 + 1 = 11

MAc OS  5


----------



## chmee (3. November 2009)

Windows OS 9+1= 10

Linux OS 11 + 1 = 12

MAc OS 5


----------



## Leola13 (3. November 2009)

Windows OS 10

Linux OS  12

MAc OS 5  - 2  = 3   // Hab immer noch keinen.


----------



## awortmeier (3. November 2009)

Windows OS 10

Linux OS 12

Mac OS 3 +2 = 5 // Nur weil ihr nicht in den GENUSS kommt einen zu haben, bestraft doch nicht das Mac OS dafür


----------



## queicherius (3. November 2009)

Windows OS 10-1 = 9

Linux OS 12+1 = 13

Mac OS 5


----------



## Dr Dau (3. November 2009)

Windows OS 9 - 2 = 7 // weil es seit Vista einfach nurnoch schei*** ist

Linux OS 13

Mac OS 5


----------



## Duxias (3. November 2009)

Windows OS  7 + 1 = 8 //Windows 7 ist gegenüber vista mal ein echter fortschritt 

Linux OS 13

Mac OS 5 - 1 = 4 //Ich mag das Monopolistische Konzept von Apple einfach nicht


----------



## Alexander Schuc (3. November 2009)

Windows OS 8

Linux OS 13

Mac OS 4-2 = 2 // baba Mac OS


----------



## Maik (4. November 2009)

Windows OS 8

Linux OS 13

Mac OS 2-2=KILLED


----------



## Chumper (4. November 2009)

Da Mac tot ist, muss ich wohl Linux unterstützen...

Windows OS 8 - 2 = 6

Linux OS 13

Mac OS - KILLED


----------



## Dr Dau (4. November 2009)

Windows OS 6 - 2 = 4

Linux OS 13

Mac OS - KILLED


----------



## Henig (4. November 2009)

Windows OS4 - 2 = 2 // gogo neues thema!  xD

Linux OS 13

Mac OS - KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (4. November 2009)

Windows OS 2 -2 = Killed

Linux OS 13

Mac OS - KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (4. November 2009)

Die "beste" Idee die mir kam 

ICQ 7

MSN 7

Skype 7

Ventrillo 7

TS 7


----------



## Matze (4. November 2009)

ICQ 7

MSN 7 - 2 = 5

Skype 7

Ventrillo 7

TS 7


----------



## awortmeier (4. November 2009)

Ich seh grad - das Thema hatten wir schon...
Darum ein anderes.

Welchen Kamerahersteller mögt ihr?

Canon 7

Nikon 7

Olympus 7

Sony 7

Panasonic 7


----------



## Dr Dau (4. November 2009)

[edit]
Huch, Matze zählt ja nicht mit..... muss ich noch warten.
[/edit]


----------



## Leola13 (4. November 2009)

Canon 7

Nikon 7 + 2  = 9 

Olympus 7

Sony 7

Panasonic 7


----------



## schokolily (4. November 2009)

Canon 7

Nikon  9 

Olympus 7

Sony 7

Panasonic 7 + 2 = 9 // schon allein wegen der Unterwassergehäuse


----------



## Dr Dau (4. November 2009)

Canon 7 + 2 = 9 // mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, da es bei mir die EOS 450D geworden ist 

Nikon  9 

Olympus 7

Sony 7

Panasonic 9


----------



## Maik (4. November 2009)

Canon 9 

Nikon  9 

Olympus 7

Sony 7-2=5

Panasonic 9


----------



## Chumper (4. November 2009)

Da schließ ich mich Dr. Dau an...

Canon 9 + 1 = 10 

Nikon 9

Olympus 7 - 1 = 6

Sony 5

Panasonic 9


----------



## Leola13 (4. November 2009)

Canon 10

Nikon 9 + 2  = 11

Olympus  6

Sony 5

Panasonic 9


----------



## Dr Dau (5. November 2009)

Canon 10

Nikon 11

Olympus  6

Sony 5 - 2 = 3 // weil meine Hi8 Cam, die 1994 immerhin 1.200 DM gekosten hat, nach ca. 6-7 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben hat 

Panasonic 9


----------



## Maik (5. November 2009)

Canon 10

Nikon 11

Olympus  6-2=4

Sony 3 

Panasonic 9


----------



## chmee (5. November 2009)

Canon 10+1= 11

Nikon 11

Olympus 4

Sony 3

Panasonic 9+1= 10


----------



## awortmeier (5. November 2009)

Canon 11

Nikon 11

Olympus 4

Sony 3 -2 = 1 // Hatte nie persönlich eine, aber die Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe waren nicht sooo gut 

Panasonic 10


----------



## Chumper (5. November 2009)

Dann hauen wir Sony mal raus...

Canon 11 + 1 = 12

Nikon 11

Olympus 4

Sony 1 - 1 = KILLED 

Panasonic 10


----------



## Maik (5. November 2009)

Canon 12

Nikon 11

Olympus 4

Sony KILLED 

Panasonic 10+2=12


----------



## Leola13 (6. November 2009)

Canon 12

Nikon 11

Olympus 4  - 2 = 2    // Feuer frei

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 12


----------



## awortmeier (6. November 2009)

Canon 12

Nikon 11

Olympus 2 +2 = 4 // Meine erste Kamera war eine Olympus, ich kann sie nicht untergehen lassen!

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 12


----------



## Ex1tus (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH (bitte mitkopieren)

<---Keine Ahnung von Kameras .
Canon 12-1=11

Nikon 11

Olympus 4 

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 12-1=11


----------



## Maik (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH 


Canon 11

Nikon 11

Olympus 4-2=2

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 11


----------



## Leola13 (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH


Canon 11

Nikon 11

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 11


----------



## awortmeier (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 11

Nikon 11

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 11 -2 = 9


----------



## hihacker (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 11

Nikon 11-2 =9

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 9


----------



## Maik (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 11-2=9

Nikon 9

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 9


----------



## Chumper (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 9

Nikon 9 - 2 = 7

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 9


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 9

Nikon 7 - 2 = 5

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 9


----------



## Aroul (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 9

Nikon 5 - 2 = 3

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 9


----------



## Maik (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 9-1=8

Nikon 3

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 9-1=8


----------



## Chumper (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 8

Nikon 3 - 2 = 1 // Mal schauen...

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 8


----------



## chmee (6. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 8

Nikon 1-1=0 -> KILLED

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 8-1= 7


----------



## Leola13 (7. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 8 - 2  = 6

Nikon KILLED

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 7


----------



## Maik (7. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 6-2=4

Nikon KILLED

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 7


----------



## Chumper (7. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 4

Nikon KILLED

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 7 - 2 = 5


----------



## Crawler Skiline (7. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon 4 - 2 = 2

Nikon KILLED

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 5


----------



## Leola13 (8. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Canon KILLED

Nikon KILLED

Olympus KILLED

Sony KILLED

Panasonic 5


Sylt         7

Malle      7

Spiekeroog    7

Ibiza       7

Romo    7             (da fehlen die durchgestrichenen O) 

Usedom  7


----------



## Chumper (8. November 2009)

Borkum fehlt...

Und ich darf noch gar nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Aroul (9. November 2009)

Sylt 7

Malle 7

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 7-2= 5

Romo 7 

Usedom 7


----------



## Maik (9. November 2009)

Sylt 7

Malle 7-2=5

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 5

Romo 7 

Usedom 7


----------



## Henig (9. November 2009)

Sylt 7 + 1 = 8     //Entspannung pur

Malle 5

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 5 + 1 = 6

Romo 7 

Usedom 7


----------



## awortmeier (9. November 2009)

Sylt 8 +9 = 10 // Coole Leute, coole Partys, wunderschönde Landschaft (nicht in der Hauptsession)

Malle 5 -1 = 4 // Is mit zu dumm einfach...

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 6

Romo 7

Usedom 7


----------



## Crawler Skiline (9. November 2009)

awortmeier hat gesagt.:


> Sylt 8 +9 = 10 // Coole Leute, coole Partys, wunderschönde Landschaft (nicht in der Hauptsession)
> 
> Malle 5 -1 = 4 // Is mit zu dumm einfach...
> 
> ...



rechnen ist schwer ne? ^^

Sylt 9 + 1 = 10 // Wegen der Landschaft =)

Malle 4

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 6 - 1 = 5 // Selten hat mich etwas sowenig intressiert ^^

Romo 7

Usedom 7

Mfg
Skiline


----------



## Ex1tus (9. November 2009)

Sylt 10 

Malle 4+2=6 // Wer war denn schonmal dort ?

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 5

Romo 7

Usedom 7


----------



## Maik (9. November 2009)

Sylt 10-2=8 

Malle 6

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 5

Romo 7

Usedom 7


----------



## awortmeier (9. November 2009)

Sylt 8

Malle 6 -1 = 5 // Ja war schon auf Malle... nich mein Ding

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 5

Romo 7

Usedom 7 +1 = 8 // Auch wunderbar zum chillen


----------



## Henig (9. November 2009)

Sylt 8 + 1 = 9

Malle 5

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 5

Romo 7

Usedom 8 - 1 = 7 //aufm polenmarkt kann man sich deutsche reisepässe kaufen xD


----------



## Alexander_87 (9. November 2009)

Sylt = 9

Malle 5 - 1 = 4

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 5 + 1 = 6

Romo 7

Usedom = 7


----------



## Maik (9. November 2009)

Sylt 9

Malle 4-2=2

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 6

Romo 7

Usedom 7


----------



## Jens B. (9. November 2009)

Sylt 9

Malle 2

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 6

Romo 7

Usedom 7-2 = 5

/edit. huch, copy n paste for win


----------



## awortmeier (9. November 2009)

Sylt 9

Malle 2 -2 = KILLED // Schnell weg damit bevor noch Malle-Sympathisanten auftauchen

Spiekeroog 7

Ibiza 6

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Leola13 (9. November 2009)

Sylt 9

Malle  KILLED 

Spiekeroog 7  + 1 = 8

Ibiza 6  + 1   =7  // war auch mit Familie (ohne Party) schön

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Maik (9. November 2009)

Sylt 9

Malle  KILLED 

Spiekeroog  8+2=10

Ibiza 7

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Chumper (9. November 2009)

Dann klopp ich da auch noch was drauf

Sylt 9

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 10 + 2 = 12

Ibiza 7

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Leola13 (10. November 2009)

Spiekeroog on Top ! 


Jungs ihr seid die Besten !



Ciao Stefan


Sorry, aber das musste mal sein.


----------



## Hoazl (10. November 2009)

Sylt 9

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12 - 2 = 10  // Kenn ich net 

Ibiza 7

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## chmee (10. November 2009)

Sylt 9

Malle KILLED // Das muß wohl das schlechte Bild von der Insel sein.

Spiekeroog 10

Ibiza 7-2 = 5

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Maik (10. November 2009)

Sylt 9

Malle KILLED 

Spiekeroog 10+2=12

Ibiza 5

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Chumper (10. November 2009)

Sylt 9

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza 5 - 2 = 3

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Ex1tus (10. November 2009)

Sylt 9 - 2 = 7 // Die blöden Syltaufkleber auf den Autos schauen kagga aus

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza 3

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Leola13 (10. November 2009)

Sylt 7 -  2    =  5  // Zuviel Hype und Schickimicki, obwohl alle sagen es ist dort schön

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza 3

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Johannes7146 (10. November 2009)

Sylt  5 -1 = 4

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza 3 - 1 = 2 //Vorlage 

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## awortmeier (10. November 2009)

Sylt 4 +2 = 6 // Nur zur Hauptsession sind da die ganzen Hänger... Wenn die Belegschaft die dort bleibt feiert ist es übelst geil

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza 2

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## chmee (10. November 2009)

Sylt 4 +2 = 6 // Du meinst wohl Saison...

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza 2 -2 = 0 KILLED

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Ex1tus (10. November 2009)

Sylt 6-2=4 //Ich war auch abseits der Saison dort und es ging so. Auf jeden Fall schlechter als der Ruf...

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Henig (10. November 2009)

Sylt 4 + 2 = 6 //Sylt wird irgentwann untergehen aber nicht im Last man Standing!  

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Maik (10. November 2009)

Sylt 6-2=4

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Alexander_87 (10. November 2009)

Sylt 4 - 2 = 2 //Wiedermal eine Vorlage

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza KILLED //Dabei hatte ich hier einen geilen Urlaub zum entspannen

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## Ex1tus (10. November 2009)

Sylt  2-2 = 0 KILLED //Wiedermal eine Vorlage //Verwandelt!

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza KILLED 

Romo 7

Usedom 5


----------



## awortmeier (10. November 2009)

Sylt KILLED

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 7

Usedom 5 +2 = 12

// Kann keine von den Inseln killen, das wäre nicht Rechtens


----------



## Maik (10. November 2009)

awortmeier hat gesagt.:


> Usedom 5 +2 = 12


Mathe ist wohl nicht so deine Stärke  Oder will da jemand schummeln? ;-)

Sylt KILLED

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 7-2=5

Usedom 7


----------



## awortmeier (10. November 2009)

-.-
Hock hier auf der Arbeit und schlaf 
Hab die letzten paar Tage nicht geschlafen 
Musste dumme Entwürfe bearbeiten...
So long and good night. Noch 4 Stunden und ich kann ins Bett.


----------



## Leola13 (10. November 2009)

Sylt KILLED

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12   // Meine Lieblingsinsel

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 5    // Da war ich gerade mit Familie

Usedom 7  - 2  = 5   // Trotz schöner Erinnerungen


----------



## Henig (12. November 2009)

Sylt KILLED

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 12 -2 = 10

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 5

Usedom 5


----------



## Chumper (12. November 2009)

Dann machen wir mal...

--SUDDEN DEATH--

Sylt KILLED

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 10

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 5 - 2 = 3

Usedom 5


----------



## Alexander_87 (12. November 2009)

--SUDDEN DEATH--

Sylt KILLED

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 10 -1 = 9

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 3

Usedom 5 -1 = 4


----------



## chmee (12. November 2009)

--SUDDEN DEATH--

Sylt KILLED

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog  9 // wth is spiekeroog 

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 3-1 = 2

Usedom 4-1 = 3


----------



## awortmeier (12. November 2009)

--SUDDEN DEATH--

Sylt KILLED

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 9 // Da ist meine Mama grad 

Ibiza KILLED

Romo 2 -2 = KILLED

Usedom 3


----------



## Chumper (12. November 2009)

--SUDDEN DEATH--

Sylt KILLED

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 9

Ibiza KILLED

Romo KILLED

Usedom 3 - 2 = 1 // Wenn das mal keine Steilvorlage ist...


----------



## Leola13 (12. November 2009)

--SUDDEN DEATH--

Sylt KILLED

Malle KILLED

Spiekeroog 9

Ibiza KILLED

Romo KILLED

Usedom KILLED  // Wenn das mal keine Steilvorlage ist...      Verwandelt 

Masern   7

Mumps   7

Windpocken   7

Röteln  7

Keuchhusten   7


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. November 2009)

Masern 7 - 1 = 6

Mumps 7 - 1 = 6

Windpocken 7

Röteln 7

Keuchhusten 7


----------



## awortmeier (12. November 2009)

Masern 6

Mumps 6

Windpocken 7 -2 =5

Röteln 7

Keuchhusten 7

// Unwahrscheinlich, dass es ein Plus gibt da niemand diese leiden kann


----------



## Alexander_87 (12. November 2009)

Masern = 6

Mumps = 6

Windpocken = 5

Röteln 7-1 = 6

Keuchhusten 7-1 = 6


----------



## Ex1tus (12. November 2009)

Masern  6

Mumps  6

Windpocken  5+2= 7 //Wenn man sie schonmal hatte, sind die kein Problem 

Röteln 6

Keuchhusten 6


Masern = 6? 
Alexander_87=setzen, 6.


----------



## Ex1tus (16. November 2009)

*SUDDEN DEATH*

Damit hier mal weitergeht .


----------



## Crawler Skiline (16. November 2009)

Masern 6

Mumps 6

Windpocken 7-2=5 // Die 2+ kommen dann direkt wieder weg 

Röteln 6

Keuchhusten 6


----------



## awortmeier (16. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH 

Masern 6 -2 = 4

Mumps 6

Windpocken 5

Röteln 6

Keuchhusten 6


----------



## chmee (16. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Masern 4

Mumps 6

Windpocken 5 -2 = 3 //Irgendwie gibt es hier keine Vorlieben 

Röteln 6

Keuchhusten 6


----------



## Ex1tus (16. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Masern 4

Mumps 6-2=4

Windpocken 3 

Röteln 6

Keuchhusten 6

//Man könnte ja so fragen: "Was wünscht man seinem schlimmsten Feind an die Nase?"


----------



## Alexander_87 (16. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Masern 4

Mumps 4

Windpocken 3

Röteln 6 -2 = 4

Keuchhusten 6



Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Masern = 6?
> Alexander_87=setzen, 6.



?


----------



## DrSoong (16. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Masern 4

Mumps 4

Windpocken 3

Röteln 4

Keuchhusten 6 - 2 = 4 // *keuch* *hust*


Der Doc!


----------



## awortmeier (17. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Masern 4

Mumps 4

Windpocken 3 -2 = 1

Röteln 4

Keuchhusten 4


----------



## chmee (17. November 2009)

*SUDDEN DEATH
*

Masern 4-2 = 2 

Mumps 4

Windpocken 1

Röteln 4

Keuchhusten 4


----------



## Leola13 (17. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH


Masern 2  - 1  = 1

Mumps 4

Windpocken KILLED

Röteln 4

Keuchhusten 4


----------



## Crawler Skiline (17. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH


Masern KILLED

Mumps 4

Windpocken KILLED

Röteln 4

Keuchhusten 4-1 = 3


----------



## Ex1tus (17. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH


Masern KILLED

Mumps 4-1=3

Windpocken KILLED

Röteln 4-1=3

Keuchhusten 3


----------



## DrSoong (17. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH


Masern KILLED

Mumps 3

Windpocken KILLED

Röteln 3-1=2

Keuchhusten 3-1=2

//Die Heidi-Fans werden sich sicher für Mumps entscheiden 


Der Doc!


----------



## schokolily (17. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH


Masern KILLED

Mumps 3

Windpocken KILLED

Röteln 3-1=2

Keuchhusten KILLED //hatte ich erst vor 2 Wochen


----------



## Alexander_87 (17. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH

Masern KILLED

Mumps 3

Windpocken KILLED

Röteln 2 - 2 = KILLED

Keuchhusten KILLED 

Winner: Mumps
__________________________________________

JAVA  7

C/C++  7

Visual Basic  7

Assambler  7


----------



## awortmeier (17. November 2009)

JAVA 7 +1 = 8

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 7 -1 = 6

Assambler 7


----------



## Matze (17. November 2009)

JAVA 8+1=9

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 6-1=5

Assambler 7


----------



## Chumper (17. November 2009)

Assembler ist noch was für richtige Informatiker

JAVA 9

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 5

Assambler 7 + 2 = 9


----------



## Maik (17. November 2009)

JAVA 9

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 5-2=3

Assembler 9 // Ass*a*mbler kenn ich nicht


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. November 2009)

JAVA 9

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 3+2=5 // um welches VB gehts denn? VB.net? Da muss ich mich solidarisch bekennen  *fg*

Assembler 9


----------



## DrSoong (17. November 2009)

JAVA 9

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 5+2=7 // wie würde Office ohne VB/VBA aussehen?

Assembler 9


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander_87 (18. November 2009)

JAVA 9 +1 = 10

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 7 

Assembler 9 - 1 //kann ja nicht los gehn, die Sprache ist doch grauslig


----------



## Matze (18. November 2009)

JAVA  10+1=11

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 7

Assembler 8+1=9


----------



## Johannes7146 (18. November 2009)

JAVA 11 + 1 = 12

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 7 -1 = 6

Assembler 9


----------



## Henig (18. November 2009)

JAVA 12 +1 = 13

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 6

Assembler 9 -1 = 8


----------



## Alexander_87 (20. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 6

Assebmler 8 - 2 = 6


----------



## Leola13 (20. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13

C/C++ 7

Visual Basic 6

Assebmler  6 -  2  = 4

// Wo ist eigentlich FORTRAN ?


----------



## Henig (20. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13

C/C++ 7-1=6

Visual Basic 6-1 =5

Assebmler 4


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13

C/C++ 6

Visual Basic 5

Assebmler 4  - 2  = 2    // Vorlage


----------



## Chumper (22. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13

C/C++ 6

Visual Basic 5 - 2 = 3

Assembler 2


----------



## Henig (23. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13

C/C++ 6

Visual Basic 3 - 1 = 2

Assembler 2 - 1 = 1


----------



## Alexander_87 (23. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13

C/C++ 6 -1 = 5

Visual Basic 2

Assembler 1-1 = KILLED


----------



## Leola13 (23. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13

C/C++  5

Visual Basic KILLED

Assembler KILLED


----------



## Johannes7146 (23. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13

C/C++ 5-2 = 3

Visual Basic KILLED

Assembler KILLED


----------



## awortmeier (23. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13

C/C++ 3 -2 = 1

Visual Basic KILLED

Assembler KILLED


----------



## chmee (23. November 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH!!

JAVA 13 // WINNER

C/C++ KILLED

Visual Basic KILLED

Assembler KILLED

----------------------------------
*Homecomputer der 80er
*

Atari 800XL

Commodore C64

IBM PC/XT

Sinclair ZX80

Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128


----------



## Maik (23. November 2009)

// mal mit Gänsefüsschen + Zahlen 

"Atari 800XL" 7

"Commodore C64" 7+2=9

"IBM PC/XT" 7

"Sinclair ZX80" 7

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 7


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. November 2009)

// wie fies.. ;D

"Atari 800XL" 7

"Commodore C64" 9+2=11

"IBM PC/XT" 7

"Sinclair ZX80" 7

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 7


----------



## awortmeier (23. November 2009)

// Dafür bin ich ein wenig zu jung

"Atari 800XL" 7

"Commodore C64" 11 // Mein Papa hat noch so einen 

"IBM PC/XT" 7

"Sinclair ZX80" 7

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 7


----------



## DrSoong (23. November 2009)

"Atari 800XL" 7

"Commodore C64" 11 + 2 = 13 // Irgendwo im Keller steht noch einer

"IBM PC/XT" 7

"Sinclair ZX80" 7

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 7


Der Doc!


----------



## chmee (23. November 2009)

"Atari 800XL" 7 

"Commodore C64" 13 //Gegen den C64 kann man nix anrichten, der war die Macht..

"IBM PC/XT" 7-2 = 5

"Sinclair ZX80" 7

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 7


----------



## Matze (24. November 2009)

"Atari 800XL" 7

"Commodore C64" 13

"IBM PC/XT" 7-2 = 5

"Sinclair ZX80" 7-1=6

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 7-1=6


----------



## Alexander_87 (24. November 2009)

"Atari 800XL" 7

"Commodore C64" 13

"IBM PC/XT" 5

"Sinclair ZX80" 6 -2 = 4

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 6


----------



## awortmeier (24. November 2009)

"Atari 800XL" 7

"Commodore C64" 13

"IBM PC/XT" 5

"Sinclair ZX80" 4

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 6 -2 = 4


----------



## Crawler Skiline (24. November 2009)

"Atari 800XL" 7

"Commodore C64" 13 + 2 = 15 // Die guten alten Zeiten. :'( *mich alt fühle ^^*

"IBM PC/XT" 5

"Sinclair ZX80" 4

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128"  4


----------



## DrSoong (17. Juni 2010)

Ich denke mal, der zu wartende Zeitraum für das Sudden Death ist schon knapp abgelaufen also

SUDDEN DEATH!!

"Atari 800XL" 7 - 2 = 5

"Commodore C64" 15

"IBM PC/XT" 5

"Sinclair ZX80" 4

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 4


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (17. Juni 2010)

"Atari 800XL"  5

"Commodore C64" 15

"IBM PC/XT" 5

"Sinclair ZX80" 4

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 4 - 2 = 2


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. Juni 2010)

"Atari 800XL"  5

"Commodore C64" 15

"IBM PC/XT" 5

"Sinclair ZX80" 4

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" 2 - 2 =0 -- KILL (Kenn ich nicht mal )


----------



## chmee (21. Juni 2010)

"Atari 800XL"  5

"Commodore C64" 15

"IBM PC/XT" 5

"Sinclair ZX80" 4-2 = 2

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" -- KILL


----------



## timestamp (26. Juni 2010)

Haun wir das nächste auch noch raus 


"Atari 800XL" 5

"Commodore C64" 15

"IBM PC/XT" 5

"Sinclair ZX80" 2-2 = 0 - KILL

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" -- KILL


----------



## Maik (26. Juni 2010)

Dank der Spielregel komm' ich auch mal wieder zum Zuge - nach 9 Tagen in der Wartschleife 

Jungs, das ging hier anfangs  mit einer deutlich höheren Schlagzahl flotter über die Bühne ;-)


"Atari 800XL" 5 - 2 = 3

"Commodore C64" 15

"IBM PC/XT" 5

"Sinclair ZX80" -- KILL

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" -- KILL


----------



## DrSoong (28. Juni 2010)

"schlagzahlerhöh*

"Atari 800XL" 3 - 2 = 1

"Commodore C64" 15

"IBM PC/XT" 5

"Sinclair ZX80" -- KILL

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" -- KILL 


Der Doc!


----------



## chmee (28. Juni 2010)

"Atari 800XL" 1

"Commodore C64" 15

"IBM PC/XT" 5 - 2 = 3

"Sinclair ZX80" -- KILL

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" -- KILL


----------



## Leola13 (28. Juni 2010)

"Atari 800XL" 1- 1 =  KILL

"Commodore C64" 15

"IBM PC/XT"   3 - 1 = 2

"Sinclair ZX80" -- KILL

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" -- KILL


----------



## Maik (28. Juni 2010)

"Atari 800XL" 1- 1 =  KILL

"Commodore C64" 15

"IBM PC/XT"   2 - 2 = KILL

"Sinclair ZX80" -- KILL

"Amstrad Schneider CPC 6128" -- KILL


Neue Runde, diesmal in kleinerem Umfang, dafür passend zur Jahreszeit 


Baggersee 9 + 2 = 11

Nordsee 9

Ostsee 9


----------



## DrSoong (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte gerne ein Zuhause(e) gewählt, so darf es halt was anderes sein.

Baggersee 11 + 2 = 13

Nordsee 9

Ostsee 9 


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 13

Nordsee 9

Ostsee 9-2=7 

bin da mal in ne Scherbe getreten. War nicht schön.


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 13 -1= 12

Nordsee 9

Ostsee 7 +1= 8

In ne Scherbe bin ich sogar schon in Wohnungen getreten, war auch nicht schön.
Da halte ich eher von Baggerseen Abstand, denn dort weiß ich wirklich nicht, was mich im Wasser erwartet -  da ist mir das Meer deutlich lieber.. 

mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 12

Nordsee 9 + 2 = 11

Ostsee 8


----------



## timestamp (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 12

Nordsee 11

Ostsee 8+ 2 = 10

Ist doch richtig schön da


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 12

Nordsee 11

Ostsee 10-2=8

Ich bin aber bei der Ostsee inne Scherbe getreten und nicht in irgendeiner Wohnung oder am Baggersee


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2010)

*GRRRRR*  Und ich stand in nem Baggersee schon auf nem versenkten Schaufelbagger. Tat zwar nicht weh, war trotzdem unheimlich.

Baggersee 12 -1= 11

Nordsee 11

Ostsee 8 +1= 9


----------



## DrSoong (29. Juni 2010)

Und mir bleibt nur der Baggersee, Nord- und Oststee sind viel zu weit weg.

Baggersee 11+2= 13

Nordsee 11

Ostsee 9


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 13

Nordsee 11 + 2 = 13

Ostsee 9


----------



## Ex1tus (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 13

Nordsee 13

Ostsee 9-2=7

Da ihr alle nicht die Eier habt was nicht zu mögen  ruf ich jetzt mal SUDDEN DEATH aus.


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 13 -2= *11*

Nordsee 13

Ostsee 7


----------



## Cromon (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 11
Nordsee 13
Ostsee 7 - 2 = 5


----------



## Maik (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 11

Nordsee 13 

Ostsee 5 - 2 = 3


----------



## timestamp (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 11-2 = 9 //nieder damit

Nordsee 13 

Ostsee 3


----------



## chmee (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 9 -2= 7  //aber gerne doch

Nordsee 13 

Ostsee 3


----------



## Cromon (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 7 - 1 = 6

Nordsee 13

Ostsee 3 - 1 = 2


----------



## Maik (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 6

Nordsee 13

Ostsee 2 - 2 = Stöpsel gezogen


----------



## timestamp (29. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 6-2 =4 

Nordsee 13

Ostsee Stöpsel gezogen

Maik, da hast du die Beiträge ja geschickt editiert


----------



## Maik (29. Juni 2010)

Jo, hatte vorhin bei der Rückkehr nach mehrstündiger Abwesenheit den Aufruf zum "SUDDEN DEATH" übersehen :-(


----------



## DrSoong (30. Juni 2010)

SUDDEN DEATH (wenn dann bitte immer reinschreiben, damit Maik das nicht übersieht) 

Baggersee 4 =4

Nordsee 13- 2 = 11 'Immer noch zu weit weg

Ostsee Stöpsel gezogen


Der Doc!


----------



## alina- (30. Juni 2010)

Baggersee 4 - 2 = 2

Nordsee 11

Ostsee Stöpsel gezogen


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2010)

@alina- : Bei "Sudden Death" werden nur noch Punke subtrahiert - hab deinen Post entsprechend editiert.

Baggersee 2 - 2 = Stöpsel gezogen

Nordsee 11

Ostsee Stöpsel gezogen


Neue Runde...


Laufen (Joggen)  9

Radfahren 9 + 2 = 11

Schwimmen 9

Triathlon 9


----------



## timestamp (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) 9

Radfahren 11+1 = 12

Schwimmen 9 +1 = 10

Triathlon 9


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) 9

Radfahren 12

Schwimmen 10

Triathlon 9-2=7

chmee...


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) 9 -1= 8

Radfahren 12 +1= 13

Schwimmen 10

Triathlon 7

(wenn man morgens die falschen Knöpfe drückt.. arghh.. danke ex1tus)


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) 8

Radfahren 13

Schwimmen 10 + 2 = 12

Triathlon 7


----------



## timestamp (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) 8

Radfahren 13+1 = 14

Schwimmen 12

Triathlon 7-1 = 6


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2010)

timestamp, na na, nicht übertreiben : Du hast *2* Punkte, die kannst Du kombiniert vergeben!

mfg chmee


----------



## Ex1tus (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) 8

Radfahren 14

Schwimmen 12

Triathlon 6-2=4

Triathlon suckt


----------



## DrSoong (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) 8

Radfahren 14 + 2 = 16

Schwimmen 12

Triathlon 4


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) 8 - 2 = 6

Radfahren 16

Schwimmen 12

Triathlon 4


----------



## alina- (30. Juni 2010)

@Maik ups sorry  
dann auf ein Neues 

Laufen (Joggen) 6

Radfahren 16

Schwimmen 12

Triathlon 4-2 =2



> Triathlon suckt


richtig =D


----------



## timestamp (30. Juni 2010)

@chmee weiß ich doch  Ich mag nur schwimmen und Radfahren 

Aber jetzt erstmal nieder mit dem Triathlon!


Laufen (Joggen) 6

Radfahren 16

Schwimmen 12

Triathlon 2-2 = Did not finish


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) 6 -2= 4

Radfahren 16

Schwimmen 12

Triathlon *KILLED*

Na dann geben wir den Joggern auch noch den Rest.


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2010)

Steilvorlage...


Laufen (Joggen) 4 - 2 = 2

Radfahren 16

Schwimmen 12

Triathlon *KILLED*


----------



## Leola13 (30. Juni 2010)

Steilvorlage...   angenommen 


Laufen (Joggen) *Killed*

Radfahren 16

Schwimmen 12

Triathlon KILLED


----------



## timestamp (30. Juni 2010)

Da das jetzt hier wohl die Favoriten sind => SUDDEN DEATH

Laufen (Joggen) Killed

Radfahren 16

Schwimmen 12 -2 = 10 

Triathlon KILLED 

Dann bleib ich doch lieber gemütlich auf dem Rad


----------



## alina- (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) Killed

Radfahren 16

Schwimmen 10-2=8

Triathlon KILLED


----------



## Kai008 (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) - K
Radfahren - 16
Schwimmen  - 8 - 2 = 6
Triathlon - K


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) Killed

Radfahren 16

Schwimmen  6 - 2 = 4

Triathlon  Killed


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) Killed

Radfahren 16 - 1 = 15

Schwimmen 4 -1 = 3

Triathlon Killed


----------



## Cromon (30. Juni 2010)

Laufen (Joggen) Killed

Radfahren 15 - 1 = 14

Schwimmen 3 - 1 = 2 edit by Maik - "Sudden Death" lässt nur Minuspunkte zu

Triathlon Killed


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2010)

@Cromon : BUHHH, was soll dieser Einsatz eines Defibrillators.. Keinen Grund für lebenserhaltende Maßnahmen 

Laufen (Joggen) Killed

Radfahren 14

Schwimmen 2 -2= Killed

Triathlon Killed

So, nun aber Volley voll drauf! Kein Torwart, kein letzter Mann!


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> So, nun aber Volley voll drauf! Kein Torwart, kein letzter Mann!


Eigentor 

Du bist an der Reihe, die nächste Runde auszurufen, chmee.


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2010)

Oh je, das gleicht einem Auftragsmord (man erinnere sich an das Eigentor Kolumbien 1994).

Hmpf.. *neue Runde*
*EIS EIS EIS EIS EIS*

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 8

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 8

Langnese Flutschfinger 8

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 8


----------



## DrSoong (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hab den Scorpion Kick lieber gehabt.

*EIS EIS EIS EIS EIS*

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 8

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 8

Langnese Flutschfinger 8

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 8 + 2 = 10


Der Doc!


----------



## alina- (30. Juni 2010)

*EIS EIS EIS EIS EIS*

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 8+2=10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 8

Langnese Flutschfinger 8

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 10


----------



## timestamp (30. Juni 2010)

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 8

Langnese Flutschfinger 8

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 10-2 = 8


----------



## Maik (30. Juni 2010)

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 8

Langnese Flutschfinger 8

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 8  + 2 = 10


----------



## sheel (30. Juni 2010)

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 8

Langnese Flutschfinger 8

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 10  + 2 = 12

Es geht doch nichts über Vanille


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2010)

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 8 +1= 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 8 -1= 7

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 12

//Meine Frau beurteilt Eisstände immer nach der Qualität von Schoko und Vanille. Hop oder Top.


----------



## timestamp (1. Juli 2010)

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 7

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 12-2= 10


Ich kann mit Vanilleeis einfach nichts anfangen.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. Juli 2010)

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 7-2 = 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 10

Der Flutschfinger macht mir Angst


----------



## Maik (1. Juli 2010)

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 10 + 2 = 12 // geht immer und überall


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2010)

Na dann ruf ich mal *SUDDEN ICE* aus.

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 12 -2= *10*


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Juli 2010)

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 10-2= 8

Ich vermisse Bum-Bum


----------



## timestamp (1. Juli 2010)

SUDDEN DEATH

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 8-2 = 6


----------



## Maik (1. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN DEATH*

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 10 - 2 = 8 

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 6


----------



## Leola13 (1. Juli 2010)

SUDDEN DEATH

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake  8 - 2 = 6                  (Kenn ich nich  --   mach ich nich)

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 6
__________________


----------



## timestamp (1. Juli 2010)

edit: upps ich darf ja noch gar nicht :S


----------



## Cromon (1. Juli 2010)

SUDDEN DEATH

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 6 -2 = 4 ( Cheesecake klingt nicht ansprechend)

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 6


----------



## timestamp (1. Juli 2010)

Aber jetzt 

SUDDEN DEATH

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 4

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 6-2 = 4


----------



## chmee (2. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN DEATH*

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 4

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 4 -2= *2* // Jemand darf das Vanilleeis fertiglutschen


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN DEATH*

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 4

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand 2 - 2 = Ausverkauft


----------



## DrSoong (2. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN DEATH*

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 4

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9

Langnese Flutschfinger 5 - 2 = 3 //Mal Langnese den Finger zeigen

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand  Ausverkauft (*heul* Mama, ich will ein Eis)


Der Doc!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. Juli 2010)

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 4

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 9-2=7 #Zu teuer

Langnese Flutschfinger 3

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand  Ausverkauft


----------



## chmee (2. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Melt*

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 4 -1= 3

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 7 -1= 6

Langnese Flutschfinger 3

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand Ausverkauft


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Death*

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 3 - 2 = 1

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle  6

Langnese Flutschfinger 3

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand Ausverkauft


----------



## queicherius (2. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Death*

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 1

Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle  6

Langnese Flutschfinger 3 - 2 = 1

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand Ausverkauft


----------



## Alexander Schuc (2. Juli 2010)

Sudden Death

Ben&Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake 1-1 = Ausverkauft

*Häagen Dazs Macadamia Nutbrittle 6*

Langnese Flutschfinger 1 -1 = Ausverkauft

Vanilleeis vom Eisstand Ausverkauft

Mwahaha 

_____________________

Sooo, wenn ich das richtig sehe, darf ich die neue Runde einleiten

Thema: heurige (diesjährige) Urlaubsziele
Ich hoffe die Auswahl der Zielgebiete ist euch genehm.. 

Balkonien 8

Kroatien 8

Griechenland 8

Österreich 8


----------



## chmee (2. Juli 2010)

Balkonien 8 +1=9 //weil die Zeit für wegfahren nicht reicht

Kroatien 8

Griechenland 8

Österreich 8 -1= 7 //weil Du so frech warst, Dein eigenes Land aufzustellen 

mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (2. Juli 2010)

Balkonien 9 - 1 = 8

Kroatien 8 + 1 = 9

Griechenland 8

Österreich 7


----------



## DrSoong (3. Juli 2010)

Da tu ich mir schwer, da Balkonien und Österreich für mich ja das gleiche sind. 

Balkonien 8

Kroatien 9

Griechenland 8

Österreich 7 + 2 = 9


Der Doc!


----------



## sheel (3. Juli 2010)

Bei mir auch 

Balkonien 8 + 1=9

Kroatien 9

Griechenland 8

Österreich 9 + 1 = 10


----------



## alina- (5. Juli 2010)

Balkonien 9

Kroatien 9+2=11

Griechenland 8

Österreich 10


----------



## chmee (5. Juli 2010)

Ein Wochenende ist um - es ist Zeit *Sudden Death* auszurufen, die Urlaubsorte wollen nicht so..

---------------------------------
*SUDDEN URLAUB*

Balkonien 9

Kroatien 11

Griechenland 8 -2= *6*

Österreich 10


----------



## Maik (5. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN URLAUB*

Balkonien 9 - 2 = 7

Kroatien 11

Griechenland 6

Österreich 10


----------



## Leola13 (5. Juli 2010)

SUDDEN URLAUB

Balkonien  7

Kroatien 11

Griechenland 6

Österreich 10 - 2 = 8        Sorry Doktorchen.


----------



## sheel (5. Juli 2010)

Balkonien  7

Kroatien 11

Griechenland 6 - 2 = 4

Österreich 8


----------



## alina- (6. Juli 2010)

SUDDEN URLAUB

Balkonien 7-2=5

Kroatien 11

Griechenland 4

Österreich 8


----------



## chmee (6. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN URLAUB*

Balkonien 5

Kroatien 11 -2= 9

Griechenland 4

Österreich 8

in diesem Last Urlaub standing ist es mir recht humpe, ich komm eh nicht weg
(na gut, der Balkon.. den gönn' ich mir )


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN URLAUB*

Balkonien 5 - 1 = 4

Kroatien 9 - 1 = 8

Griechenland 4

Österreich 8


----------



## SveNoR (6. Juli 2010)

SUDDEN URLAUB

Balkonien = 4

Kroatien 8 - 2 = 6

Griechenland 4

Österreich 8


----------



## DrSoong (6. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN URLAUB*

Balkonien 4

Kroatien 6 -2= 4

Griechenland 4

Österreich 8


Der Doc!


----------



## Cromon (6. Juli 2010)

Das nimmt ja kein Ende...

Balkonien 4 - 2 = 2
Kroatien 4
Griechenland 4
Österreich 8


----------



## timestamp (6. Juli 2010)

SUDDEN URLAUB

Balkonien 2
Kroatien 4
Griechenland 4-2 = 2
Österreich 8


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN URLAUB*

Balkonien 2 - 2 = Abrissbirne

Kroatien 4

Griechenland 2

Österreich 8


----------



## chmee (6. Juli 2010)

N E E E I I I N ! Mein schönes Balkonien..






*SUDDEN URLAUB*

Balkonien Abrissbirne

Kroatien 4

Griechenland 2

Österreich 8 -2= 6


----------



## Cromon (6. Juli 2010)

Balkonien Abrissbirne

Kroation 4

Griechenland 2- 2 = 0 -> Da hat auch die Finanzspritze nicht geholfen!

Österreich 6


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

Cromon hat gesagt.:


> Kroati*o*n 4


Und wo hast du  nun dieses  "o" aufgetrieben :suspekt:


Cromon hat gesagt.:


> Griechenland 2- 2 = 0 -> Da hat auch die Finanzspritze nicht geholfen!


Pleitegeier eben


----------



## timestamp (6. Juli 2010)

Balkonien Abrissbirne

Kroation 4

Griechenland Bankrott

Österreich 6-2 = 4


----------



## Maik (6. Juli 2010)

Herrlich, was das unbedachte Zitieren für Folgen mit sich zieht  


timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Balkonien Abrissbirne
> 
> Kroati*o*n 4
> 
> ...


----------



## timestamp (6. Juli 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Herrlich, was das unbedachte Zitieren für Folgen mit sich zieht



Extra für dich


----------



## Cromon (6. Juli 2010)

Hm, dieses bemerkenswerte o ist mir schon im Beitrag vorhin unterlaufen, da konnte ichs noch korrigieren, aber jetzt ist Kroation halt eben neu Kroation!


----------



## alina- (7. Juli 2010)

Balkonien Abrissbirne

Kroati*o*n 4 

Griechenland Bankrott

Österreich  4-2=2

dann doch lieber ins Warme =D


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN URLAUB*

Balkonien Abrissbirne

Kroati*e*n 4 - 2 = 2 // extra für euch 

Griechenland Bankrott

Österreich 2


----------



## chmee (7. Juli 2010)

*Abrisskommando URLAUB*

Balkonien Abrissbirne

Kroatien schmutziges Wasser

Griechenland Bankrott

*Österreich 2* //extra für wsl.

--------------------
I?MY BROWSER

Internet Explorer 7

Mozilla Firefox 7

Opera 7

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7

mfg chmee


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. Juli 2010)

Weeehaa.. Danke chmee.. 

I?MY BROWSER

Internet Explorer 7

Mozilla Firefox 7

Opera 7 + 2 = 9

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2010)

I?MY BROWSER

Internet Explorer 7 +2 = 9

Mozilla Firefox 7

Opera 9

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7


----------



## timestamp (7. Juli 2010)

I?MY BROWSER

Internet Explorer 9-2 = 7 //noch 4 runden dann isser wech 

Mozilla Firefox 7

Opera 9

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7


----------



## Cromon (7. Juli 2010)

I?MY BROWSER

Internet Explorer 7 + 2 = 9

Mozilla Firefox 7

Opera 9

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7


----------



## queicherius (7. Juli 2010)

I ? MY BROWSER

Internet Explorer 9-1 = 8

Mozilla Firefox 7+1 = 8

Opera 9

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7


----------



## DrSoong (7. Juli 2010)

I?MY BROWSER

Internet Explorer 8-2 = 6

Mozilla Firefox 8

Opera 9

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7 


Der Doc!


----------



## timestamp (7. Juli 2010)

I?MY BROWSER

Internet Explorer 6-2=4

Mozilla Firefox 8

Opera 9

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7


----------



## Cromon (7. Juli 2010)

I?MY BROWSER

Internet Explorer 4 + 2 = 6

Mozilla Firefox 8

Opera 9

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7


----------



## chmee (7. Juli 2010)

*I?MY BROWSER*

Internet Explorer 6 -1= 5

Mozilla Firefox 8 +1= 9

Opera 9

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7

// Hier werden wir den *Sudden Blue Screen of Death* ganz dringend brauchen, wie's scheint.

mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2010)

Gefahr im Verzug 

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death* 

Internet Explorer 5 - 2 = 3

Mozilla Firefox 9

Opera 9

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7


----------



## sheel (7. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death* 

Internet Explorer 3

Mozilla Firefox 9 -1 = 8

Opera 9 -1 = 8

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7


----------



## Cromon (7. Juli 2010)

War Sudden Death nicht mal nach 24 Stunden angesagt?

Na dann, ganz klar:
Internet Explorer 3

Firefox 8 - 2 = 6

Operator 8

Lynx 7


----------



## timestamp (7. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death* 

Internet Explorer 3-2=1 

Mozilla Firefox 6

Opera 8

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7


----------



## chmee (7. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death* 

Internet Explorer 1 -1= BSOD

Mozilla Firefox 6

Opera 8

Apple Safari 7

Lynx 7 -1= 6


----------



## SveNoR (8. Juli 2010)

Mozilla Firefox 6

Opera 8 -1 = 7

Apple Safari 7-1 =6

Lynx 6


----------



## Cromon (8. Juli 2010)

Mozilla Firefox 6 - 2 = 4

Opera 7

Apple Safari 6

Lynx 6


----------



## sheel (8. Juli 2010)

Mozilla Firefox 4

Opera 7 -2 = 5

Apple Safari 6

Lynx 6


----------



## DrSoong (8. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death* 

Internet Explorer BSOD

Mozilla Firefox 4

Opera 5 -2 = 3

Apple Safari 6

Lynx 6


Der Doc!


----------



## timestamp (8. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death* 

Internet Explorer BSOD

Mozilla Firefox 4

Opera  3

Apple Safari 6-2= 4

Lynx 6


----------



## Cromon (8. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death* 

Internet Explorer BSOD

Mozilla Firefox 4 - 2 = 2

Opera  3

Apple Safari 4

Lynx 6


----------



## alina- (8. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death*

Internet Explorer BSOD

Mozilla Firefox  2

Opera 3

Apple Safari 4-2=2

Lynx 6


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death*

Internet Explorer BSOD

Mozilla Firefox  2

Opera 3

Apple Safari 2 - 2 = Sad Mac

Lynx 6


----------



## sheel (8. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death*

Internet Explorer BSOD

Mozilla Firefox  2

Opera 3

Apple Safari Sad Mac

Lynx 6 - 2 = 4


----------



## Cromon (8. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death*

Internet Explorer BSOD

Mozilla Firefox  2 - 2 = Verbrannter Fuchs

Opera 3

Apple Safari Sad Mac

Lynx 4


----------



## Maik (8. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death*

Internet Explorer BSOD

Mozilla Firefox  Verbrannter Fuchs

Opera 3

Apple Safari Sad Mac

Lynx 4 - 2 = 2


----------



## timestamp (8. Juli 2010)

*Sudden Blue Screen of Death*

Internet Explorer BSOD

Mozilla Firefox  Verbrannter Fuchs

Opera 3

Apple Safari Sad Mac

Lynx 2-2 = Ausgelynxt


---------------------------------------------
 Programmier(script)sprachen:

C/C++ 7
C# 7
Java 7
Basic 7
PHP 7
Pascal 7


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Juli 2010)

Programmier(script)sprachen:

C/C#/C++ 7 + 2 = 9 // erm? Warum steht C# bei C/C++ dabei? Würd wenn eher bei  Java dazupassen, aber sollt eigentlich allein stehen..
Java 7
Basic 7
PHP 7
Pascal 7


----------



## timestamp (8. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte das ganze in eine Gruppe passen, aber wenns euch besser passt, lassen wir C# eben raus


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. Juli 2010)

timestamp hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte das ganze in eine Gruppe passen, aber wenns euch besser passt, lassen wir C# eben raus



C/C++ 9
C# 7
Java 7+1= 8
Basic 7-1= 6
PHP 7
Pascal 7


----------



## Maik (8. Juli 2010)

C/C++ 9

C# 7

Java  8

Basic  6

PHP 7

Pascal 7 - 2 = 5


----------



## sheel (8. Juli 2010)

C/C++ 9 +2 = 11

C# 7

Java  8

Basic  6

PHP 7

Pascal 5


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Juli 2010)

Hehe.. 

C/C++ 11

C# 7+2 = 9 // dafür wär ja mein voting gewesen 

Java 8

Basic 6

PHP 7

Pascal 5


----------



## timestamp (8. Juli 2010)

C/C++ 11

C# 9

Java 8+1 = 9

Basic 6

PHP 7

Pascal 5-1 = 4


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. Juli 2010)

C/C++ 11

C# 9

Java 9

Basic 6

PHP 7

Pascal 4-2= 2


Vorlage


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 9

Java 9

Basic 6

PHP 7 +2 = 9 //ich liebe es. schmutzig wie basic 

Pascal 2


----------



## Maik (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 9

Java 9

Basic 6

PHP 9 

Pascal 2 - 2 = Turbo verheizt


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 9 + 2 = 11

Java 9

Basic 6

PHP 9 

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## timestamp (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 11

Java 9+2 = 11

Basic 6

PHP 9 

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 11

Java 11

Basic 6-1= 5

PHP 9-1= 8

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Maik (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 11

Java 11

Basic 5

PHP 8 + 2 = 10

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 11 + 2 = 13

Java 11

Basic 5

PHP 10

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## timestamp (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 13

Java 11+2 = 13

Basic 5

PHP 10

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## sheel (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 13

Java 13 -2 = 11

Basic 5

PHP 10

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 13

Java 11

Basic 5

PHP 10 +2= 12 // I?U

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2010)

(Die Toten bitte mitnehmen..) Und war da nicht die Regel, dass 3 weitere Spieler dran gewesen sein müssen, bevor man wieder darf?

*Timestamps Beitrag wird nicht gewertet!*


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. Juli 2010)

*SUDDEN DECODE* (plötzliches entschlüsseln? Hört sich sch.... an )

C/C++ 11

C# 13

Java 11

Basic 5-2= 3

PHP 12

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## timestamp (8. Juli 2010)

Hach, ich lieg heute aber auch daneben  Muss wohl die zurückgekommene Hitze sein...

(Zum Decode. (to) code wäre ja Coden, decode ist das Gegenteil davon)


Sudden Decode

C/C++ 11

C# 13-1 = 12

Java 11

Basic 3-1 = 2

PHP 12

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Maik (8. Juli 2010)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> *SUDDEN DECODE* (plötzliches entschlüsseln? Hört sich sch.... an )


Ich schalte da wieder auf *grün* um   Oder ist jetzt schon "Sudden Death"?

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 12 - 2 = 10

Java 11

Basic 2

PHP 12 

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 10

Java 11 - 2 = 9

Basic 2

PHP 12 

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 10

Java 9

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 12 

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## timestamp (8. Juli 2010)

Ja ist schon SuddenDeath 

@chmee: Mag sein dass ich wieder falsch liege, aber sollte das nicht irgendwie so aussehen?
for i=2 to 0 i=i-1 next i


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2010)

nee, ich wollt Basic in ne Endlosschleife schicken


----------



## sheel (8. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 10

Java 9

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 12 - 2 = 10

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Juli 2010)

Määähh.. Ungültig ^^


----------



## timestamp (16. Juli 2010)

Alexander, du hast leider zu früh gepostet


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Juli 2010)

Fies.. hab nur auf die Beiträge darüber geschaut, aber nicht wirklich auf den Inhalt.. Hajo.. mal meinen Beitrag sozusagen entfernt..


----------



## DrSoong (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11

C# 10 - 2 = 8

Java 9

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 10

Pascal Turbo verheizt 


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 11 - 2 = 9

C# 8

Java 9

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 10

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 9

C# 8

Java 9

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 10-2 = 8

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## timestamp (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 9

C# 8

Java 9

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 8-2=6

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## sheel (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 9

C# 8

Java 9 - 2 = 7

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 6

Pascal Turbo verheizt 


und wieder rauf damit...sorry Maik

edit: Na dann eben den ärgsten Konkurrent runter


----------



## Maik (16. Juli 2010)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> *CODERS DELIGHT*
> 
> C/C++ 9 + 2 = 11
> 
> ...


Keine Sorge, das ist mir  ziemlich "88" ;-)

Nur beim ausgerufenen Sudden Death gibt's keine Pluspunkte mehr zu vergeben.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 9 - 2 = 7

C# 8

Java 7

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 6

Pascal Turbo verheizt 


... damit das Rennen hier weiterhin ausgeglichen bleibt, und keiner zu kurz kommt ;-)


----------



## Maik (16. Juli 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *CODERS DELIGHT*
> 
> C/C++ 7 + 2 = 9
> 
> ...


Jo, komm'se rein, könn'se rausschauen 

Wie schon zwei Beiträge vor dir darauf hingewiesen, sind wir beim "Sudden Death" angekommen, d.h. es werden nur noch Punkte gemopst, und nicht kredenzt.

Alles weitere Wissenswerte findest du im ersten Beitrag http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fun-forum/347906-last-man-standing.html#post1802985


----------



## sheel (16. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe, darfst du:

Nicht mehr/weniger als 2 Punkte vergeben (generell + oder -, es können die zwei Punkte auch einzeln auf 2 Programmiersprachen/andere Dinge aufgeteilt werden)

Wenn irgendwas auf 0 Punkte herunterfällt, ist es ausgeschieden, muss aber weiter dazugeschrieben werden (darf eben keine Pluspunkte mehr bekommen)
Das merkt man meistens an den einfallsreichen Formulierungen, wie hier bei Basic und Pascal.

Wenn nur noch eins übrigbleibt, ist das quasi der Gewinner; eine Neue Runde beginnt mit anderen Dingen (statt Programmiersprachen hatten wir auch schon Urlaubsländer etc)

Nachdem du dran warst, musst du mindestens drei andere User abwarten, bevor du wieder Punkte vergeben darfst.

Und wenn einer auf die Idee kommt, Sudden Death (hier Coders Delight :suspekt auszurufen; dürfen bis zum Rundenende nur noch Minuspunkte vergeben werden.

Du kannst also zurzeit nur Minuspunkte vergeben


----------



## ComFreek (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 7

C# 8-1=7

Java 7-1=6

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 6

Pascal Turbo verheizt 


(Hoffe, ich habe das jetzt richtig)


----------



## DrSoong (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 7 - 2 = 5

C# 7

Java 6

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 6

Pascal Turbo verheizt 

*Zusatz:* Sudden Death darf frühestens 24 Stunden nach Start der aktuellen Runde ausgerufen werden.


Der Doc!


----------



## Maik (16. Juli 2010)

Hast du zwischenzeitlich nicht die Regeln gelesen?

Nach dir müssen erst drei anderweitige Votings eingehen, bis du wieder an der Reihe bist.

mfg Maik


----------



## ComFreek (16. Juli 2010)

@Maik: Oh das tut mir Leid. Ich denke, dass ich jetzt endgültig die Regeln weiß, aber mal schaun, ob ich sie behalte.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 5

C# 7

Java 6 - 1 = 5

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 6 -  1 = 5

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Maik (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 5

C# 7 - 2 = 5

Java 5

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 5

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Leola13 (16. Juli 2010)

CODERS DELIGHT

C/C++ 5

C# 7

Java  5

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP  5 -2 = 3

Pascal Turbo verheizt 

.. und das obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe.

PS : Warum kann ich keine Schriftgrößen/farben/usw. auswählen ?! Smileys gehen auch nicht


----------



## ComFreek (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 5

C# 5-1=4

Java 5-1=4

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 3

Pascal Turbo verheizt 

@Leola: Hast du dich nicht mit C# vertan, das müsste 5 heißen, nicht 7!


----------



## kannaum (16. Juli 2010)

Ok, dann mach ich auch mal mit.
Schau hier schon seit Seite 40 mit, also denek cih dass ich mit den Regeln keine Probleme haben werde ;-)

CODERS DELIGHT

C/C++ 5

C# 4

Java 4 -2 = 2

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 3

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Maik (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 5

C# 4

Java  2 - 2 = Insel ist abgesoffen 

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 3

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## sheel (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*
Aaalso...

C/C++ 5

C# 4 - 2 = 2

Java ertrunken

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 3

Pascal Turbo verheizt


Was hier alles für Todesarten vorkommen...verbrennen, ertrinken...


----------



## Alexander Schuc (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 5 - 2 = 3

C# 2

Java ertrunken

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 3

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## ComFreek (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

*C/C++ 3*

C# 2-2= C# weg

Java ertrunken

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

*PHP 3*

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Maik (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 3 - 2 = 1

C# weg

Java-Insel abgesoffen 

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 3

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## sheel (16. Juli 2010)

*CODERS DELIGHT*

C/C++ 1 + 1 = 2

C# weg

Java-Insel abgesoffen 

Basic for i=1 to 10 i=i-1 next i

PHP 3 - 1 = 2

Pascal Turbo verheizt


----------



## Cromon (16. Juli 2010)

Dann nutze ich mal die Chance

C/C++ 2

C# weg

Java-Insel abgesoffen 

Basic for i = 1 to 10 i = i - 1 next i

PHP 2 - 2 = 0 => Interpreter hat den Geist aufgegeben

Pascal Turbo verheizt 

Da ich zu müde bin möge bitte der nächste neue Themen für mich aussuchen!


----------



## ComFreek (17. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs mit diesen:


Google 7+1=8

Bing      7

Yahoo   7

Wolfram Alpha  7+1=8

(Falls ihr Wolfram Alpha nicht kennt: Das ist eine Suchmaschine, wo man richtige englische Fragen eingeben kann, z.B. "Who is Bill Gates", hier ist ein Link)


----------



## kannaum (17. Juli 2010)

Google 8+2=10

Bing 7

Yahoo 7

Wolfram Alpha 8


----------



## sheel (17. Juli 2010)

Google 10

Bing 7

Yahoo 7 - 2 = 5

Wolfram Alpha 8


----------



## Leola13 (17. Juli 2010)

Google 10

Bing 7

Yahoo  5 - 2 = 3

Wolfram Alpha 8


----------



## ComFreek (17. Juli 2010)

Google 10

Bing 7

Yahoo  3-2=1

Wolfram Alpha 8


----------



## timestamp (17. Juli 2010)

Google 10

Bing 7

Yahoo 1-1 = Verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 8+1 = 9

edit: Danke an sheel, ich war wohl noch einige Seiten vorher


----------



## sheel (17. Juli 2010)

Das kommt ein bisschen spät, oder?


----------



## queicherius (18. Juli 2010)

Google 10
Bing 7-2 = 5
Yahoo verkauft
Wolfram Alpha 9


----------



## kannaum (18. Juli 2010)

Google 10
Bing 5-2=3
Yahoo verkauft
Wolfram Alpha 9


----------



## ComFreek (18. Juli 2010)

Google 10
Bing 3-1=2
Yahoo verkauft
Wolfram Alpha 9+1=10


----------



## DrSoong (18. Juli 2010)

Google 10

Bing 2 - 2 = 0 Timeout

Yahoo verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 10


Der Doc!


----------



## timestamp (18. Juli 2010)

Google 10+1 = 11

Bing Timeout

Yahoo verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 10+1 = 11


----------



## kannaum (18. Juli 2010)

Google 11

Bing Timeout

Yahoo verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 11-2=9


----------



## ComFreek (18. Juli 2010)

Dann rufe ich mal *SUDDEN DEATH* aus!


Google 11-2=9

Bing Timeout

Yahoo verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 9


----------



## queicherius (19. Juli 2010)

SUDDEN SEARCH

Google 9-2 = 7

Bing Timeout

Yahoo verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 9


----------



## Maik (1. August 2010)

SUDDEN SEARCH

Google 7

Bing Timeout

Yahoo verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 9 - 2 = 7


----------



## sheel (1. August 2010)

SUDDEN SEARCH

Google 7 - 1 = 6

Bing Timeout

Yahoo verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 7 - 1 = 6

Damits endlich dem Ende zugeht


----------



## chmee (1. August 2010)

SUDDEN SEARCH

Google 6 -2= 4 //critical request dose - dDoS

Bing Timeout

Yahoo verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 6


----------



## Cromon (2. August 2010)

Google 4 - 2 = 2 Staub im Getriebe

Bing Timeout

Yahoo verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 6


----------



## DrSoong (2. August 2010)

_Google 2 - 2 = 0 //No Results Found

Bing Timeout

Yahoo verkauft

Wolfram Alpha 6_

Dann auf ein neues:

Star Trek 7

Star Wars 7

Stargate 7

Star Search 7


Der Doc!


----------



## ComFreek (2. August 2010)

Star Trek 7+1=8

Star Wars 7+1=8

Stargate 7

Star Search 7


----------



## sheel (2. August 2010)

Star Trek 8

Star Wars 8

Stargate 7 - 2 = 5

Star Search 7


----------



## kannaum (2. August 2010)

Star Trek 8 -2 = 6

Star Wars 8

Stargate 5

Star Search 7


----------



## Alexander Schuc (2. August 2010)

Star Trek 6+2 = 8

Star Wars 8

Stargate 5

Star Search 7


----------



## DrSoong (3. August 2010)

Star Trek 8+2 = 10 //wundert euch das?

Star Wars 8

Stargate 5

Star Search 7


Der Doc!


----------



## kannaum (3. August 2010)

Ach meine Arbeit wird zu nicht gemacht


----------



## sheel (3. August 2010)

Star Trek 10

Star Wars 8

Stargate 5 - 2 = 3

Star Search 7


----------



## kannaum (3. August 2010)

Star Trek 10

Star Wars 8+2=10

Stargate 3

Star Search 7


----------



## sqee (3. August 2010)

Star Trek 10

Star Wars 10

Stargate 3-2=1

Star Search 7


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

Star Trek 10

Star Wars 10

Stargate 1-1=0 <== No star any more

Star Search 7+1=8


----------



## Alexander Schuc (3. August 2010)

Star Trek 10+2 = 12

Star Wars 10

Stargate 0 <== No star any more

Star Search 8


----------



## sheel (3. August 2010)

Star Trek 12

Star Wars 10

Stargate 0 <== No star any more

Star Search 8 - 2 = 6


----------



## DrSoong (4. August 2010)

Star Trek 12

Star Wars 10 - 2 = 8 //wegen der Teile 1-3

Stargate No star any more //wäre hier nicht ein "Gate Closed" treffender? 

Star Search 6


Der Doc!


----------



## kannaum (4. August 2010)

Star Trek 12

Star Wars 8

Stargate No star any more //wäre hier nicht ein "Gate Closed" treffender?

Star Search 6 -2 = 4


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2010)

Star Trek 12+1=13

Star Wars 8-1=7

Stargate   0    // All gates closed!

Star Search 4


----------



## sheel (4. August 2010)

Star Trek 13

Star Wars 7

Stargate 0 // All gates closed!

Star Search 4 - 2 = 2


----------



## DrSoong (4. August 2010)

Star Trek 13

Star Wars 7

Stargate // All gates closed!

Star Search // No Stars Found


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (4. August 2010)

Star Trek 13 + 1 = 14

Star Wars 7 - 1 = 6

Stargate // All gates closed!

Star Search // No Stars Found


----------



## sqee (4. August 2010)

Star Trek 14

Star Wars 6 - 2 = 4

Stargate // All gates closed!

Star Search // No Stars Found


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2010)

Wir wärs mit *SUDDEN STAR*

Star Trek 14

StarWars 4-2=2

Stargate // All agtes closed!

Star search // No stars found


----------



## sheel (4. August 2010)

*SUDDEN STARS*

Star Trek 14

StarWars 2-2=0->Peace

Stargate // All gates closed!

Star search // No stars found

edit: Genau, Runde aus 

hmmm...vllt. fällt mir ja was ein.

Wenn wer schneller ist, darf derjenige aussuchen

edit 2:

Kaspersky 10

Norton 10

McAfee 10

Avira 10


----------



## DrSoong (4. August 2010)

Kaspersky 10

Norton 10 - 2 = 8 //*iieeehhhh* *mitschutzhandschuhenanfass*

McAfee 10

Avira 10


Der Doc!


----------



## sqee (5. August 2010)

Kaspersky 10

Norton 8-2=6 

McAfee 10

Avira 10


----------



## Henig (5. August 2010)

Kaspersky 10 + 1 = 11

Norton 6 - 1 = 5

McAfee 10

Avira 10


----------



## sheel (5. August 2010)

Kaspersky 11

Norton 5

McAfee 10

Avira 10 - 2 = 8


----------



## ComFreek (5. August 2010)

Kaspersky 11

Norton 5

McAfee 10

Avira 8+2=10


----------



## Matt297 (6. August 2010)

Kaspersky 11 -1 = 10

Norton 5

McAfee 10

Avira 10-1=9


----------



## sqee (9. August 2010)

Kaspersky 10-1=9

Norton 5-1= 4

McAfee 10

Avira 9


----------



## sheel (9. August 2010)

Kaspersky 9

Norton 4 - 2 = 2

McAfee 10

Avira 9


----------



## ComFreek (9. August 2010)

Kaspersky 9

Norton 2-2=0   // No secuirity anymore

McAfee 10

Avira 9


----------



## DrSoong (9. August 2010)

Kaspersky 9

Norton // No secuirity anymore

McAfee 10 - 2 = 8 // Nicht viel besser als Norton, durfte den jahrelang auf der Arbeit 'genießen'

Avira 9


Der Doc!


----------



## Matt297 (17. Dezember 2010)

Kaspersky 9 -1 = 8

Norton // No secuirity anymore

McAfee 8

Avira 9 - 1 = 8 

Irgendwie sind die alle schlecht, kein Grund ein plus zu verteilen


----------

